# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Cosmote Ανακοίνωση για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής και την διάρκεια ισχύος της ανανέωσης

## sdikr

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 3/9/2018 επέρχονται οι παρακάτω αλλαγές για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE (WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ, FROG & COSMOTE Mobile Internet με κάρτα):

Α. Σε κάθε χρηματική ανανέωση υπολοίπου («Ανανέωση») με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€, μειώνεται η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου της σύνδεσης του συνδρομητή από 3 μήνες *σε 2 μήνες* από την ημερομηνία Ανανέωσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που εντός του ανωτέρου διαστήματος των 2 μηνών δεν πραγματοποιηθεί νέα Ανανέωση, το τυχόν υπολειπόμενο  ποσό κατά την ημερομηνία συμπλήρωσης των 2 μηνών θα μηδενίζεται.
Για Ανανεώσεις με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€ η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου της σύνδεσης του συνδρομητή παραμένει 3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία ανανέωσης.
 Για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί σε Ανανέωση πριν από την 3/9/2018, η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπόλοιπού τους παραμένει στους 3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της τελευταίας Ανανέωσης.
Μετά την 3/9/2018, στη περίπτωση πολλαπλών Ανανεώσεων χρόνου ομιλίας, το συνολικό εναπομένον χρηματικό υπόλοιπό του συνδρομητή θα λήγει τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία που  προκύπτει από τις Ανανεώσεις.

Β. Σε κάθε Ανανέωση με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€ το χρονικό διάστημα μετά το πέρας του οποίου, και εφόσον ο συνδρομητής δεν έχει πραγματοποιήσει ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού, ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα φραγή εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων, γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) και δεδομένων μειώνεται από 4 μήνες *σε 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες).
*
 Για Ανανεώσεις με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€ η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης παραμένει 4 μήνες από την ημερομηνία Ανανέωσης. 
 Για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί σε Ανανέωση πριν από την 3/9/2018, η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης παραμένει στους 4 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της τελευταίας Ανανέωσης.  Μετά την 3/9/2018, στη περίπτωση πολλαπλών Ανανεώσεων η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης θα γίνεται τη μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία φραγής που προκύπτει από τις Ανανεώσεις

*
Πηγή Cosmote



*

----------


## psavides

Και κάπου εδώ τελειώνει η 20χρονη διαδρομή μας στην ελληνική κινητή τηλεφωνία.
Αρκετά!.-

----------


## posy

Απο οτι φαινεται και οι 3 εταιριες εχουν βαλθει να καταργησουν τα καρτοκινητα η' να τα εξισωσουν με τα καρτοσυμβολαια.Οι κοινες πρακτικες τους αυτο δειχνουν.Εγω προσωπικα θα μειωσω την χρηση του μεχρι να το καταργησω τελειως...Ηδη ανεβαλλα την αγορα νεου κινητου και θα μεινω με αυτο που εχω μεχρι να τα πεταξω ολα.Να δουμε μετα τι θα τις κανουν τις τοσες κεραιες που εβαλαν..

----------


## tsatali22

> Απο οτι φαινεται και οι 3 εταιριες εχουν βαλθει να καταργησουν τα καρτοκινητα η' να τα εξισωσουν με τα καρτοσυμβολαια.Οι κοινες πρακτικες τους αυτο δειχνουν.Εγω προσωπικα θα μειωσω την χρηση του μεχρι να το καταργησω τελειως...Ηδη ανεβαλλα την αγορα νεου κινητου και θα μεινω με αυτο που εχω μεχρι να τα πεταξω ολα.Να δουμε μετα τι θα τις κανουν τις τοσες κεραιες που εβαλαν..


εγώ και οι γείτονες μου πάντως αποφασίσαμε να ξηλώσουμε (νόμιμα) μια καθώς μας δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα, τα οποία δεν λέγονται εδώ.

----------


## DiM

Για να δούμε εάν το ΚΑΡΤEΛ θα ακολουθήσει την Κοσμοτέ ... 

εάν πω αυτά που σκέφτομαι αυτή την στιγμή με βλέπω δίκαιος ban από το forum....

Επίσης για ποια 12 euro το 3 μηνο μας λέει η κοσμοτέ. Οι ανανεώσεις είναι 5 και 10 και 15 και 20 και 30+3 δώρο οποτε μιλάμε για 15 euro το 3 μηνο.

----------


## pavlos13

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Κλαίω...

----------


## vaskor

Ακρίβεια, ακρίβεια, ακρίβεια στα πάντα. Κάτι να δούμε να φτηναίνει πια! Είδος Υπέρ-πολυτελείας είναι η κινητή τηλεφωνία πλέον. Ας κάνει το κράτος μια μείωση στους φόρους έστω...

----------


## keysmith

και πολύ άργησε..

πλέον *όλες* έχουν 2 μήνες.. Δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά πια _καρτοτηλέφωνα_ παρά καρτοσυμβόλαια με διμηνιαίο πάγιο.  :Whistle: 

Ισως σε αντίθεση με την wind όταν λήγει το 2μηνο και ξεχάσεις να ανανεώσεις να μην κλειδώνει/μπλοκάρει και τα ενεργοποιημένα πακέτα. Στην wind σου μηδενίζει το ποσό και τα πακέτα που έχει απενεργοποιούνται λόγω μηδενικού υπολοίπου (πατέντα!) ενώ στην cosmote τώρα με το τρίμηνο όχι. Η άλλη διαφορά είναι ότι αν βάλεις >12 έχεις 3 μήνες.. Κάτι είναι και αυτό. 

και επειδή η μία ακολουθεί την άλλη στην ακρίβεια (αύξηση τιμών πακέτων) και στη μείωση (πχ διάρκειας πακέτου ή κάρτας) και στο κόστος πχ φορητότητας ξεδιάντροπα λένε ήμαστε *καρτέλ*. Και ενώ το λένε με τις πράξεις τους δεν βλέπω επέμβαση των φορέων κατά των *εναρμονισμένων* τακτικών πχ ΕΕΤΤΤ..

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά νόμιζα τα ολιγοπώλια τα κυνηγάει ο νόμος..  :Thinking: 

Μια φρογκ που έχω ως δεύτερο αριθμό έτσι και αλλιώς αφήνω το υπόλοιπο να λήξει καθώς την χρησιμοποιώ τα καλοκαίρια μονο. Ο αριθμός κρατάει μέχρι 13 μήνες έστω και ανενεργός. Αν ζορίσουν και άλλο τα πράγματα (πχ αυξηθούν τα ελάχιστα σε ανανέωση κτλ) θα καταργηθεί και αυτός όπως και άλλα 2α νούμερα που είχα στις άλλες εταιρίες. Με αυτά και με αυτά το συνολικό ποσόν μου έπεσε αφού κατάργησα αριθμούς και κάτι _ταλιράκια_ που έδινα για να "υπάρχουν" κάποιοι αριθμοί κόπηκαν.. Στους γέρους και θείους της ελάχιστης χρήσης θα υπάρχει σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα καθώς πολλοί δεν ανανέωναν ούτε στο δίμηνο. Τώρα τους ζητάει 12€ (τόσο είναι από κατάστημα σιγά μην ξέρει ο θείος το paypal).

----------


## anthip09

> Ακρίβεια, ακρίβεια, ακρίβεια στα πάντα. Κάτι να δούμε να φτηναίνει πια! Είδος Υπέρ-πολυτελείας είναι η κινητή τηλεφωνία πλέον. *Ας κάνει το κράτος μια μείωση στους φόρους έστω*...



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  με την καμία όμως...ίσως όταν βγάλει ο ήλιος κέρατα....

----------


## sdikr

> Για να δούμε εάν το ΚΑΡΤEΛ θα ακολουθήσει την Κοσμοτέ ... 
> 
> εάν πω αυτά που σκέφτομαι αυτή την στιγμή με βλέπω δίκαιος ban από το forum....
> 
> Επίσης για ποια 12 euro το 3 μηνο μας λέει η κοσμοτέ. Οι ανανεώσεις είναι 5 και 10 και 15 και 20 και 30+3 δώρο οποτε μιλάμε για 15 euro το 3 μηνο.


Δεν το ξεκίνησε η Cosmote,  η Wind το έκανε το 2μηνο, αν μη τι άλλο εδώ τουλάχιστον αν κάνεις πάνω απο 12 έχεις ακόμα 3 μήνες

----------


## Zus

Αηδία.

Το καρτέλ είναι εδώ, ενωμένο δυνατό.

----------


## fadasma

Το ελάχιστο ποσό που μπορεις να βάλεις για να έχεις 90 μέρες ποιο είναι;  Αν μπορεί κάποιος να σου στείλει 1€ από το συμβόλαιο του και να σου δώσει 90 μέρες τότε δεν ειναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ελάχιστο ποσό που μπορεις να βάλεις για να έχεις 90 μέρες ποιο είναι;  Αν μπορεί κάποιος να σου στείλει 1€ από το συμβόλαιο του και να σου δώσει 90 μέρες τότε δεν ειναι μεγάλο το πρόβλημα.



Το ελάχιστο που να επεκτείνει την διάρκεια είναι 5, το ελάχιστο πόσο που δεν επεκτείνει την διάρκεια είναι 2
(τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα)



> Τα ποσά από μεταφορές χρόνου ομιλίας από 5€ & πάνω, επεκτείνουν την ημερομηνία λήξης του υπολοίπου και την ημερομηνία λήξης του λογαριασμού του συνδρομητή Καρτοκινητής που λαμβάνει το χρηματικό ποσό.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Άργησε, αλλά ακολούθησε το δρόμο που χάραξε η WIND... Περιμένουμε και από τη Vodafone κάτι αντίστοιχο.  :Thumb down: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το ξεκίνησε η Cosmote,  η Wind το έκανε το 2μηνο, αν μη τι άλλο εδώ τουλάχιστον αν κάνεις πάνω απο 12 έχεις ακόμα 3 μήνες


Μούφα είναι το 3μηνο με 12€, αν τα υπολογίσεις. Αν θέλεις π.χ. να συντηρήσεις έναν αριθμό, στη WIND βάζεις 5€ κάθε 2 μήνες (δηλαδή 30€ το χρόνο) και στην Cosmote βάζεις 12€ κάθε 3 μήνες (δηλαδή 48€ το χρόνο). Δεν αξίζει...

----------


## DiM

> Δεν το ξεκίνησε η Cosmote,  η Wind το έκανε το 2μηνο, αν μη τι άλλο εδώ τουλάχιστον αν κάνεις πάνω απο 12 έχεις ακόμα 3 μήνες


Δηλαδή μονο η Voda έμεινε να ακολουθήσει και αυτή το ΚΑΡΤEΛ

----------


## sdikr

> Άργησε, αλλά ακολούθησε το δρόμο που χάραξε η WIND... Περιμένουμε και από τη Vodafone κάτι αντίστοιχο. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μούφα είναι το 3μηνο με 12€, αν τα υπολογίσεις. Αν θέλεις π.χ. να συντηρήσεις έναν αριθμό, στη WIND βάζεις 5€ κάθε 2 μήνες (δηλαδή 30€ το χρόνο) και στην Cosmote βάζεις 12€ κάθε 3 μήνες (δηλαδή 48€ το χρόνο). Δεν αξίζει...


Μούφα είναι γενικά το να έχεις να κάνεις με 2 μήνες,   αλλά και οι δύο δίνουν δυνατότητα για ανανέωση με 5 ευρώ και να αντέχει για 2 μήνες, δηλαδή 30 τον χρόνο και καλύπτει,  όποτε κάποιος που κάνει ανανέωση 12 ευρώ και ενεργοποιεί πακέτα συνόλου 11 ευρώ για 3 μήνες  στην cosmote σε σχέση με κάποιον που θα βάλει 12 στην wind/q   είναι καλύτερα

----------


## terko

Στην Vobafon CU ισχύει ήδη εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου, με ανανέωση σε δύο νούμερα, 5 ευρώ στο ένα και 10 ευρώ στο άλλο που έκανα αρχές Ιουνίου και Ιουλίου η διάρκεια λήξης ήταν 2 μήνες.

----------


## Jazzer

Τι άλλο να περιμένουμε από το καρτέλ της κινητής ; ΟΧΙ "λεβέντες", συμβόλαιο δεν έχει ξανά ότι και να κάνετε !

----------


## sv2evs

Πως λεγεται αυτος που σου παιρνει απο το πορτοφολι σου καθε 2 μηνες το υπολοιπο του με το ετσι θελω;

Νομικα, αν σου κλεψει καποιος λεφτα απο το πορτοφολι σου,τι πρεπει να κανει το κρατος;

----------


## dancerman

επειδη πλεον οπως φαινεται δεν βαζουν μυαλο γτ δε δημιουργητε ενα θεμα για να γινει ομαδικη προσφυγη εναντιον του καρτελ?

http://www.apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam παρακαλω εδω να γινονται οι καταγγελιες

----------


## dimitri_ns

Το πρόβλημα με το δίμηνο είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνεις να τα καταναλώσεις αν έχεις 2-3 κάρτες.
Βάζεις τα ταλληράκια κάθε δίμηνο, αλλά πρέπει και να τα καταναλώσεις.

Οσο μεγαλύτερο ποσό μαζεύεται τόσο δυσκολότερη η κατανάλωση, κάποια στιγμή στα τρώνε
Ειδικά για όσους έχουν ακόμα 300 λεπτά/500 ΜΒ για ανανέωση 10 € που σου μένει το δεκάρικο. Στο δίμηνο το φάγανε..

----------


## prometheas

> Πως λεγεται αυτος που σου παιρνει απο το πορτοφολι σου καθε 2 μηνες το υπολοιπο του με το ετσι θελω;
> 
> Νομικα, αν σου κλεψει καποιος λεφτα απο το πορτοφολι σου,τι πρεπει να κανει το κρατος;



Έχετε μπλέξει τα πράγματα και λέτε ότι θέλετε ορισμένοι. 

Πρώτα από όλα κανείς δεν σε *υποχρεώνει* να έχεις κινητό πολύ δε περισσότερο να έχεις δύο και τρεις γραμμές όπως έχουμε οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια υπηρεσία που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που ξέρουμε. Δείτε πχ το ρεύμα. Οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα θέμα ούτε εδώ ούτε σε άλλα forums να μιλάνε για το πρόβλημα αυτό. Καθόμαστε και κάνουμε συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων αν θα βάζουμε το μήνα 10 ή 15 Ευρώ ενώ αβίαστα και αγόγγυστα πληρώνουμε ένα σωρό λεφτά σε άλλες υπηρεσίες  χωρίς καμμία ανταπόδοση. Να μην μιλήσουμε για τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε στην μπανανια και που πηγαίνουν...

Εν ολίγοις σε μια χώρα που εξακολουθεί να είναι σχεδόν χρεοκοπημένη με μηδαμινές προοπτικές (πραγματικής) ανάπτυξης (εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει τις μπούρδες των πολιτικών) μην περιμένετε να πέσουν οι τιμές. Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ θα κάνει τίποτα ούτε κανείς άλλος.. 

Κάντε το κουμάντο σας, περιορίστε την χρήση, καταργήστε ή μειώστε τις περιττές διπλές - τριπλές συνδέσεις και υπομονή.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Έχετε μπλέξει τα πράγματα και λέτε ότι θέλετε ορισμένοι. 
> 
> Πρώτα από όλα κανείς δεν σε *υποχρεώνει* να έχεις κινητό πολύ δε περισσότερο να έχεις δύο και τρεις γραμμές όπως έχουμε οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια υπηρεσία που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που ξέρουμε. Δείτε πχ το ρεύμα. Οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα θέμα ούτε εδώ ούτε σε άλλα forums να μιλάνε για το πρόβλημα αυτό. Καθόμαστε και κάνουμε συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων αν θα βάζουμε το μήνα 10 ή 15 Ευρώ ενώ αβίαστα και αγόγγυστα πληρώνουμε ένα σωρό λεφτά σε άλλες υπηρεσίες  χωρίς καμμία ανταπόδοση. Να μην μιλήσουμε για τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε στην μπανανια και που πηγαίνουν...
> 
> Εν ολίγοις σε μια χώρα που εξακολουθεί να είναι σχεδόν χρεοκοπημένη με μηδαμινές προοπτικές (πραγματικής) ανάπτυξης (εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει τις μπούρδες των πολιτικών) μην περιμένετε να πέσουν οι τιμές. Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ θα κάνει τίποτα ούτε κανείς άλλος.. 
> 
> Κάντε το κουμάντο σας, περιορίστε την χρήση, καταργήστε ή μειώστε τις περιττές διπλές - τριπλές συνδέσεις και υπομονή.


Θα είχες δίκιο σε όλα αυτά, αλλά ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για εταιρεία(ες) και όχι το κράτος. Το θέμα μας εδώ δεν είναι οι φόροι, το ρεύμα, ή τα κοινόχρηστα. Είναι οι εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές που ακολουθούν οι πάροχοι. 
Όντως, κανείς δεν σε υποχρεώνει να έχεις κινητό, αλλά η εποχή που το κινητό ήταν gimmick έχει παρέλθει προ πολλού.

----------


## prometheas

Μπορούμε να εκλογικεύσουμε την χρήση ανεξάρτητα τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι. Πιστεύω οτι είχαμε καλομάθει τις εποχές που το καρτοκινητό ήταν σχεδόν τσάμπα (πριν 5-6 χρόνια) και τώρα που γίνεται βίαιη αναπροσαρμογή (προς τα πάνω) είναι λογικό να μας κακοφαίνεται

Τις καλές εκείνες εποχές εγώ είχα στο ΑΦΜ μου 7 συνδέσεις. Τώρα έχω 4 και σε ένα μήνα που λήγει μια παλαιά (ανενεργή) γραμμή θα είναι τρεις (2 καρτοκινητά και 1 Simplefi)
Δεν έχασα πρακτικά τίποτα με το downsizing ενώ αν χρειαστεί μπορεί να κρατήσω μόνο δύο ή και μία.

Αν δείτε πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις (τηλ αριθμοί) υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τον ενεργό πληθυσμό της χώρας και κάνετε την αναγωγή θα καταλάβετε μια πτυχή του προβλήματος που δεν συναντάται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (σε τέτοιο βαθμό)

----------


## chros

> Αν δείτε πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις (τηλ αριθμοί) υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τον ενεργό πληθυσμό της χώρας και κάνετε την αναγωγή θα καταλάβετε μια πτυχή του προβλήματος που δεν συναντάται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (σε τέτοιο βαθμό)


Δεν συναντάται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη γιατί τα συμβόλαια έχουν λογικές χρεώσεις και καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, οπότε δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη να έχει κάποιος 2 διαφορετικές εταιρείες.

----------


## f15

Και κάθε ήμερα να πληρώνουμε 10 €  όλοι θα το χρησιμοποιούμε  το κινητό , είμαστε εξαρτημένοι !!!
Άρα καλά κάνουν και εκμεταλλεύονται τις αυξήσεις .

----------


## dimangelid

Από εκεί που είχα 2 Cosmote και ένα Wind, άφησα να λήξει το 1 Cosmote πριν κανένα χρόνο και τώρα το Wind.

Το Cosmote που άφησα δεν θέλω να το κόψω... Έχε χάρη που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε φορητότητα του αριθμού σε VOIP πάροχο, θα το έκανα επιτόπου...

----------


## tsigarid

Το να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε κάρτες ή/και paypal εξωτερικού πότε θα το ενεργοποιήσουν στο app; Ή πρέπει να στέλνουμε λεφτά σε φάκελο σε συγγενείς και να τους λέμε να πάνε στον Γερμανό;

----------


## fadasma

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και το δωρεάν roaming στην Ευρώπη. Αν τα καρτοκινητά είναι φθηνά (για τους μισθούς της ευρώπης) και η ανανέωση κρατάει ένα χρόνο μετά θα τα παίρνουν οι τουρίστες το καλοκαίρι και θα μιλάνε μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι.

----------


## tsigarid

> Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και το δωρεάν roaming στην Ευρώπη. Αν τα καρτοκινητά είναι φθηνά (για τους μισθούς της ευρώπης) και η ανανέωση κρατάει ένα χρόνο μετά θα τα παίρνουν οι τουρίστες το καλοκαίρι και θα μιλάνε μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι.


Κάνεις λάθος, υπάρχει η πολιτική της ορθής χρήσης, μετά από 4 μήνες (νομίζω) στο εξωτερικό πάβουν τα προνόμια του δωρεάν roaming.

----------


## sv2evs

> Έχετε μπλέξει τα πράγματα και λέτε ότι θέλετε ορισμένοι. 
> 
> Πρώτα από όλα κανείς δεν σε *υποχρεώνει* να έχεις κινητό πολύ δε περισσότερο να έχεις δύο και τρεις γραμμές όπως έχουμε οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια υπηρεσία που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που ξέρουμε. Δείτε πχ το ρεύμα. Οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα θέμα ούτε εδώ ούτε σε άλλα forums να μιλάνε για το πρόβλημα αυτό. Καθόμαστε και κάνουμε συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων αν θα βάζουμε το μήνα 10 ή 15 Ευρώ ενώ αβίαστα και αγόγγυστα πληρώνουμε ένα σωρό λεφτά σε άλλες υπηρεσίες  χωρίς καμμία ανταπόδοση. Να μην μιλήσουμε για τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε στην μπανανια και που πηγαίνουν...
> 
> Εν ολίγοις σε μια χώρα που εξακολουθεί να είναι σχεδόν χρεοκοπημένη με μηδαμινές προοπτικές (πραγματικής) ανάπτυξης (εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει τις μπούρδες των πολιτικών) μην περιμένετε να πέσουν οι τιμές. Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ θα κάνει τίποτα ούτε κανείς άλλος.. 
> 
> Κάντε το κουμάντο σας, περιορίστε την χρήση, καταργήστε ή μειώστε τις περιττές διπλές - τριπλές συνδέσεις και υπομονή.


Κάπως έτσι, δεν γίνεται καμία κίνηση ενώ μας κλέβουν τα λεφτά μέσα από το πορτοφόλι μας. Για να σε δω να νοικιάζεις σπίτι, να αφήνεις λεφτά μέσα σε αυτό, να μην πολυ-πηγαίνεις όμως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κάθε μέρα λόγο υποχρεώσεων και να μπαίνει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης να σου κλέβει λεφτά γιατί εσύ απλά δεν είσαι εκεί και ενώ έχεις συμβόλαιο για 1 χρόνο.

----------


## sdikr

> Κάπως έτσι, δεν γίνεται καμία κίνηση ενώ μας κλέβουν τα λεφτά μέσα από το πορτοφόλι μας. Για να σε δω να νοικιάζεις σπίτι, να αφήνεις λεφτά μέσα σε αυτό, να μην πολυ-πηγαίνεις όμως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κάθε μέρα λόγο υποχρεώσεων και να μπαίνει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης να σου κλέβει λεφτά γιατί εσύ απλά δεν είσαι εκεί και ενώ έχεις συμβόλαιο για 1 χρόνο.


Θα προτιμούσες δηλαδή να γυρίσουν και να πούνε  χρέωση διατήρησης αριθμού 3 ευρώ τον μήνα;  έτσι δεν θα μπορείς να λές οτι σε κλέβουν και θα χάνεις και τα λεφτά που μέχρι τώρα μπορούσες να κρατήσεις λόγο της ανανέωσης.
Δεν έχεις συμβόλαιο, συμβόλαιο έχουν αυτοί που κάνουν σύνδεση

----------


## sv2evs

Θα προτιμούσα να πουν δεν θα έχετε κάρτες αλλά συμβόλαιο και όχι να σου πουλάνε/νοικιάζουν αριθμό με πλέον 10€/χρόνο και με το έτσι μου αρέσει σου κλέβω λεφτά από το πορτοφόλι σου και δεν είναι και παράνομο και καλά. Δικό μου νούμερο είναι το πλήρωσα και θα έχω όσα λεφτά μπορώ ή θέλω για ένα χρόνο. Αν τα ακουμπήσεις, φυλακή! Είναι κλεψιά!

----------


## sdikr

> Θα προτιμούσα να πουν δεν θα έχετε κάρτες αλλά συμβόλαιο και όχι να σου πουλάνε/νοικιάζουν αριθμό με πλέον 10€/χρόνο και με το έτσι μου αρέσει σου κλέβω λεφτά από το πορτοφόλι σου και δεν είναι και παράνομο και καλά. Δικό μου νούμερο είναι το πλήρωσα και θα έχω όσα λεφτά μπορώ ή θέλω για ένα χρόνο. Αν τα ακουμπήσεις, φυλακή! Είναι κλεψιά!


Που το είδες εσύ πως είναι δικό σου το νούμερο και δεν έχει χρέωση ή πάγιο όπως έχουμε μάθει;  που είδες πως θα είναι δικό σου για ενα χρόνο;  πραγματικά αν τα έχεις όλα αυτά κάπου γραπτά τους κάνεις μια ωραία μήνυση να είναι όλη δικιά τους.

----------


## sv2evs

Το νούμερο που παίρνεις από την κάθε εταιρία σου 'ανήκει'για 12+1 μηνες.πλεον το 'αγοραζεις'-νοικιαζεις 10€/χρονο.ορος που λέει ότι επειδή έχεις λεφτά μέσα στο νούμερο σας και δεν τα χρησιμοποιείται εμείς σας τα κλέβουμε,πρωτη φορά μάλλον υπάρχει με τόση άνεση.

Άσε εσύ στο διαμέρισμα που τυχόν νοικιάζεις εσύ ή φίλος σου λεφτά 50€ και επειδή δεν θα πας για δύο μήνες θα μπει ο διαχειριστής και θα στα πάρει ολα.

Να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο...

----------


## sdikr

> Το νούμερο που παίρνεις από την κάθε εταιρία σου 'ανήκει'για 12+1 μηνες.πλεον το 'αγοραζεις'-νοικιαζεις 10€/χρονο.ορος που λέει ότι επειδή έχεις λεφτά μέσα στο νούμερο σας και δεν τα χρησιμοποιείται εμείς σας τα κλέβουμε,πρωτη φορά μάλλον υπάρχει με τόση άνεση.
> 
> Άσε εσύ στο διαμέρισμα που τυχόν νοικιάζεις εσύ ή φίλος σου λεφτά 50€ και επειδή δεν θα πας για δύο μήνες θα μπει ο διαχειριστής και θα στα πάρει ολα.
> 
> Να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο...


Κάνε τους μήνυση τότε  αφού είσαι σίγουρος πως έχει σχέση με το παράδειγμα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## jkoukos

Το έχεις λάθος καταλάβει. Έχεις χρησικτησία τον αριθμό για όσο χρόνο τον πληρώνεις. Οι τρόποι χρέωσης διαφέρουν ανάλογα την σύνδεση (συμβόλαιο, κάρτα κλπ) και φυσικά η χρονική διάρκεια. Απλά για Χ λόγους στα καρτοκινητά έχουν μειώσει τελευταία την διάρκεια φόρτισης.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Και όπως πάντα
Μπορείς να αποχωρήσεις αν δεν συμφωνείς..

Δίκαια πράγματα, ψιλο-μονομερή, αλλά γιαυτό θα χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας, υπήκοε ?

----------


## sv2evs

> Κάνε τους μήνυση τότε  αφού είσαι σίγουρος πως έχει σχέση με το παράδειγμα που έχεις στο μυαλό σου


Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Παραθέτω από τη σελίδα της cosmote (whats up):

3. ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗ

3.1. Καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της Σύμβασης ο Συνδρομητής αποκτά δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής χρήσης του Αριθμού Κλήσης

8.1. Η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή, σύμφωνα με τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της, με: α. τα τυχόν τέλη σύνδεσης, επανασύνδεσης ή αποσύνδεσης, β. την τιμή διάθεσης ή αντικατάστασης κάρτας SIM, γ. τα πάγια μηνιαία τέλη για κάθε Υπηρεσία, δ. τα τέλη των κλήσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν, ε. τα τέλη αλλαγής οικονομικών προγραμμάτων, καθώς και τυχόν άλλα τέλη που αναφέρονται στον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της που βρίσκεται στην ιστοσελίδα της www.cosmote.gr. Επίσης, η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή με τυχόν άλλες οφειλές του σύμφωνα με τα συμφωνηθέντα μεταξύ του Συνδρομητή και της COSMOTE. Ο Φ.Π.Α. και τυχόν άλλοι φόροι ή τέλη επιβαρύνουν τον Συνδρομητή

άρα πληρώνεις τα πάντα, ενώ αν βάλεις χρήματα στο καρτοκινητό σου και δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για 2 μήνες, σου τα παίρνουμε ; Γιατί; Γιατί έτσι μας αρέσει και γιατί μπορούμε !

10. ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗΣ

Η διάρκεια της σύμβασης είναι αορίστου χρόνου. Μετά την αρχική ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης, η σύνδεση παραμένει στα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή δεκατρείς (13) μήνες από την ενεργοποίησή της. Η διάρκεια αυτή παρατείνεται με κάθε ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας βάσει της εκάστοτε ισχύουσας εμπορικής πολιτικής της COSMOTE. Ο Συνδρομητής έχει δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής του οποτεδήποτε αζημίως. Στην περίπτωση αυτή χάνει το τυχόν υπολειπόμενο ποσό της σύνδεσής του.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Παραθέτω από τη σελίδα της cosmote (whats up):
> 
> 3. ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗ
> 
> 3.1. Καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της Σύμβασης ο Συνδρομητής αποκτά δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής χρήσης του Αριθμού Κλήσης
> 
> 8.1. Η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή, σύμφωνα με τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της, με: α. τα τυχόν τέλη σύνδεσης, επανασύνδεσης ή αποσύνδεσης, β. την τιμή διάθεσης ή αντικατάστασης κάρτας SIM, γ. τα πάγια μηνιαία τέλη για κάθε Υπηρεσία, δ. τα τέλη των κλήσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν, ε. τα τέλη αλλαγής οικονομικών προγραμμάτων, καθώς και τυχόν άλλα τέλη που αναφέρονται στον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της που βρίσκεται στην ιστοσελίδα της www.cosmote.gr. Επίσης, η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή με τυχόν άλλες οφειλές του σύμφωνα με τα συμφωνηθέντα μεταξύ του Συνδρομητή και της COSMOTE. Ο Φ.Π.Α. και τυχόν άλλοι φόροι ή τέλη επιβαρύνουν τον Συνδρομητή
> 
> άρα πληρώνεις τα πάντα, ενώ αν βάλεις χρήματα στο καρτοκινητό σου και δεν τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για 2 μήνες, σου τα παίρνουμε ; Γιατί; Γιατί έτσι μας αρέσει και γιατί μπορούμε !
> ...


Τα Ελληνικά μου έχουν πρόβλημα.
Να το γυρίσουμε σε σουαχίλι ?

----------


## sdikr

> Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Παραθέτω από τη σελίδα της cosmote (whats up):


Κάποτε ήταν 1 χρόνος,  τώρα το κάνανε 2 μήνες, *εκάστοτε εμπορική πολιτική*, δεν μου αρέσει που το αλλάξανε, αλλά δεν είναι κλεψιά,  τόσο απλά

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κάποτε ήταν 1 χρόνος,  τώρα το κάνανε 2 μήνες, *εκάστοτε εμπορική πολιτική*, δεν μου αρέσει που το αλλάξανε, αλλά δεν είναι κλεψιά,  τόσο απλά


Ποιός μιλάει για κλεψιά ?
Εδώ υπάρχουν νόμοι.

----------


## keysmith

Εγώ πάντως όταν είχα ένα f2g επιπλέον αριθμό είχα φτάσει να έχω μέσα 30-40€ (δε θυμάμαι τώρα). Και αυτά είχαν μαζευτεί καθώς είχε φτάσει 6μηνο (τότε) η ανανέωση και κάθε τόσο έβαζα 5-10Ε χωρίς να τα ξοδεύω. Ένα καλοκαίρι (το 2016?) είπα ας τα χρησιμοποιήσω. Δυστυχώς όταν το θυμήθηκα ήταν ήδη αργά.. Μου είχαν "κατάσχει" (δλδ κλέψει) τα 30-40€ που είχα μέσα διότι ξέχασα να ανανεώσω μερικές ημέρες (Το γράφω υπενθύμιση στο ημερολόγιο αλλά άλλαξα κινητό και το παλιό δεν συγχρόνιζε κτλ). 

να μην τα πολυλογούμε σε καρτοκινητό είναι *κατάσχεση* αυτό που συμβαίνει πλέον σε δίμηνο και δε σου λέω να το έχεις ξεχασμένο χρόνια, μιλάω για μέρες. Υπήρχε κόσμος που άφηνε μέσα και 30 και 40 και 50€ να υπάρχουν να αγοράζει πακέτα να μην ασχολείται. Τώρα ποιος το κάνει; Λίγο να ξεχαστείς (δεν είναι τραγικό στο δίμηνο να ξεχαστείς ειδικά για δεύτερους αριθμούς ή μεγαλύτερων ανθρώπων) και στα "κατάσχει" (μηδενισμός). Τώρα πρέπει όλη την ώρα τσικι να περνάς κάρτα.

Αλήθεια είναι εκνευριστικά ΛΙΓΟ το 2μηνο και όσο και να συμφωνούμε/διαφωνούμε για την πρακτική το 2 μήνες με ποινή ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΗΣ, είναι πάρα πολύ λίγο και μη λειτουργικό για αρκετούς πχ ηλικιωμένους. Έχω θείο (εγώ του συντηρώ το κινητό, στο χωριό δεν έχει wind) που το έχει για εισερχόμενες κάθε τόσο με παίρνει (από το σταθερό) δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν λέει.  Ας το άφηναν τρίμηνο και αυτό λίγο ήταν. Πριν κλείσει χρόνο το 3μηνο το έκαναν 2μηνο! Τι πράματα είναι αυτά; Σε λίγο θα πούνε *1 μήνας* και τα πακέτα θα είναι *21 μέρες*.. (τι θα πει 21 μέρες; ότι θα πει και 25. Πως τους ήρθε το 25, έτσι θα τους έρθει το 21 θα είναι και τρεις εβδομάδες μια χαρά στρογγυλό)

----------


## npats

Επειδή ακούγονται πολλές απόψεις, με βάσιμα επιχειρήματα εκατέρωθεν, θα θελα να ρωτησω μια και δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας σε αυτό τον μάταιο κόσμο. Στις αλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες τι ισχύει;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ πάντως όταν είχα ένα f2g επιπλέον αριθμό είχα φτάσει να έχω μέσα 30-40€ (δε θυμάμαι τώρα). Και αυτά είχαν μαζευτεί καθώς είχε φτάσει 6μηνο (τότε) η ανανέωση και κάθε τόσο έβαζα 5-10Ε χωρίς να τα ξοδεύω. Ένα καλοκαίρι (το 2016?) είπα ας τα χρησιμοποιήσω. Δυστυχώς όταν το θυμήθηκα ήταν ήδη αργά.. Μου είχαν "κατάσχει" (δλδ κλέψει) τα 30-40€ που είχα μέσα διότι ξέχασα να ανανεώσω μερικές ημέρες (Το γράφω υπενθύμιση στο ημερολόγιο αλλά άλλαξα κινητό και το παλιό δεν συγχρόνιζε κτλ). 
> 
> να μην τα πολυλογούμε σε καρτοκινητό είναι *κατάσχεση* αυτό που συμβαίνει πλέον σε δίμηνο και δε σου λέω να το έχεις ξεχασμένο χρόνια, μιλάω για μέρες. Υπήρχε κόσμος που άφηνε μέσα και 30 και 40 και 50€ να υπάρχουν να αγοράζει πακέτα να μην ασχολείται. Τώρα ποιος το κάνει; Λίγο να ξεχαστείς (δεν είναι τραγικό στο δίμηνο να ξεχαστείς ειδικά για δεύτερους αριθμούς ή μεγαλύτερων ανθρώπων) και στα "κατάσχει" (μηδενισμός). Τώρα πρέπει όλη την ώρα τσικι να περνάς κάρτα.
> 
> Αλήθεια είναι εκνευριστικά ΛΙΓΟ το 2μηνο και όσο και να συμφωνούμε/διαφωνούμε για την πρακτική το 2 μήνες με ποινή ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΗΣ, είναι πάρα πολύ λίγο και μη λειτουργικό για αρκετούς πχ ηλικιωμένους. Έχω θείο (εγώ του συντηρώ το κινητό, στο χωριό δεν έχει wind) που το έχει για εισερχόμενες κάθε τόσο με παίρνει (από το σταθερό) δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν λέει.  Ας το άφηναν τρίμηνο και αυτό λίγο ήταν. Πριν κλείσει χρόνο το 3μηνο το έκαναν 2μηνο! Τι πράματα είναι αυτά; Σε λίγο θα πούνε *1 μήνας* και τα πακέτα θα είναι *21 μέρες*.. (τι θα πει 21 μέρες; ότι θα πει και 25. Πως τους ήρθε το 25, έτσι θα τους έρθει το 21 θα είναι και τρεις εβδομάδες μια χαρά στρογγυλό)


Εδώ η cosmote το χωρίς πάγιο της μάνας μου (90 χρονών) το έκανε basic με 4,90 € πάγιο (προς το παρόν)

----------


## sv2evs

> Ποιός μιλάει για κλεψιά ?
> Εδώ υπάρχουν νόμοι.


όταν για 12+1 μήνες έχεις "δικαίωμα αποκλειστικής χρήσης του Αριθμού Κλήσης" και " η σύνδεση παραμένει στα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή δεκατρείς (13) μήνες από την ενεργοποίησή της" και  "Η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή, σύμφωνα με τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της, με: α. τα τυχόν τέλη σύνδεσης, επανασύνδεσης ή αποσύνδεσης, β. την τιμή διάθεσης ή αντικατάστασης κάρτας SIM, γ. τα πάγια μηνιαία τέλη για κάθε Υπηρεσία, δ. τα τέλη των κλήσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν, ε. τα τέλη αλλαγής οικονομικών προγραμμάτων, καθώς και τυχόν άλλα τέλη που αναφέρονται στον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογό της που βρίσκεται στην ιστοσελίδα της www.cosmote.gr. Επίσης, η COSMOTE χρεώνει τον Συνδρομητή με τυχόν άλλες οφειλές του σύμφωνα με τα συμφωνηθέντα μεταξύ του Συνδρομητή και της COSMOTE. Ο Φ.Π.Α. και τυχόν άλλοι φόροι ή τέλη επιβαρύνουν τον Συνδρομητή"

*που λέει ότι έχει δικαίωμα να βάλει χέρι στον 'χώρο' που σου παραχωρεί ; Νοικιάζω σπίτι για 1 χρόνο με συμβόλαιο και αφήνω 1.000.000 ευρώ. Πριν τον 1 χρόνο δεν μπαίνει κανείς για να μου πάρει τα λεφτά !!!*

----------


## tsigarid

> Επειδή ακούγονται πολλές απόψεις, με βάσιμα επιχειρήματα εκατέρωθεν, θα θελα να ρωτησω μια και δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας σε αυτό τον μάταιο κόσμο. Στις αλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες τι ισχύει;


Στην Ουγγαρία βάζεις λεφτά στο καρτοκινητό και αντέχουν ένα χρόνο.

----------


## sv2evs

> Στην Ουγγαρία βάζεις λεφτά στο καρτοκινητό και αντέχουν ένα χρόνο.


Όπως όταν ξεκίνησε και εδώ και θα έπρεπε να είναι ακόμα. 12+1 μήνες το νούμερο το 'νοικιάζεις', έχεις σύμβαση....Άρα τα λεφτά μέσα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ, όχι της κάθε εταιρίας να 'μπει' και να στα πάρει !!!

----------


## dancerman

εχω βαλει λινκ για καταγγελια, εχει κανει καποιος μηπως καποια καταγγελια ως τωρα? δυστυχως φαινεται οτι ο νεοελληνας οτι του πασαρουν το τρωει αμασητο, επομενως αν στο επομενο διμηνο βγει μια καινουρια ανακοινωση οτι θα μπει ενα τελος χρησης καρτας σιμ ανα μηνα η οτιδηποτε αλλο σκαρφιστει η εκαστοτε εταιρεια να το αποδεχομαστε, μω ρε μπραβο ξεπεσμος για τον ελληνα

----------


## sv2evs

Για το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο μιλάω, - έχεις λεφτά σήμερα βάζεις κάρτα, δεν τα χρησιμοποιείς σε 2 μήνες, είναι δικά μου - σαφώς και θα σκαρφιστούν τρόπους για να μας πάρουν χρήματα, αυξήσεις κ.τ.λ...αν και μιλάμε για 'υγιή ανταγωνισμό' (αστείο) πάντα.

----------


## Vicktoria

> Όπως όταν ξεκίνησε και εδώ και θα έπρεπε να είναι ακόμα. 12+1 μήνες το νούμερο το 'νοικιάζεις', έχεις σύμβαση....Άρα τα λεφτά μέσα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ, όχι της κάθε εταιρίας να 'μπει' και να στα πάρει !!!


Επιτέλους και μια λογική άποψη. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο.




> Ποιός μιλάει για κλεψιά ?
> Εδώ υπάρχουν νόμοι.


Καλά, και η Google νόμιμα δρούσε με το android αλλά έφαγε κατακέφαλα ένα πρόστιμο 4,34 δις και πλέον ολα θα είναι καλύτερα για όλους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορούμε να εκλογικεύσουμε την χρήση ανεξάρτητα τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι. Πιστεύω οτι είχαμε καλομάθει τις εποχές που το καρτοκινητό ήταν σχεδόν τσάμπα (πριν 5-6 χρόνια) και τώρα που γίνεται βίαιη αναπροσαρμογή (προς τα πάνω) είναι λογικό να μας κακοφαίνεται
> 
> Τις καλές εκείνες εποχές εγώ είχα στο ΑΦΜ μου 7 συνδέσεις. Τώρα έχω 4 και σε ένα μήνα που λήγει μια παλαιά (ανενεργή) γραμμή θα είναι τρεις (2 καρτοκινητά και 1 Simplefi)
> Δεν έχασα πρακτικά τίποτα με το downsizing ενώ αν χρειαστεί μπορεί να κρατήσω μόνο δύο ή και μία.
> 
> Αν δείτε πόσες ενεργές συνδέσεις (τηλ αριθμοί) υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με τον ενεργό πληθυσμό της χώρας και κάνετε την αναγωγή θα καταλάβετε μια πτυχή του προβλήματος που δεν συναντάται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη (σε τέτοιο βαθμό)


Όταν λες "προβλήματος", μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις; Γιατί ακριβώς να είναι πρόβλημα αυτό; Λαμβάνω ως δεδομένο τον ισχυρισμό ότι έχουμε περισσότερες συνδέσεις στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Sakis077

Τα περιθώρια έχουν αρχίζει να στενεύουν εδώ και καιρό από τις εταιρίες κινητής και τα έχουν βάλει με τα καρτοκινητά. Δεν τους κάθισε τόσο καιρό η λύσσα που είχαν να μετατρέψουν τα καρτοκινητά σε συμβόλαιο και θέλουν να το κάνουν με το ζόρι..!!!!! Τους κανόνες τους αλλάζουν ΌΠΟΤΕ γουστάρουν και δεν δίνουν σε κανένα λογαριασμό ούτε στο κράτος. Έρχεται το τέλος του κινητού τηλεφώνου και οι συσκευές θα είναι ποια διακοσμητικές. Αλήθεια πώς μπορούν να ορίζουν πόσα χρήματα θα βάλεις στην κάρτα σου..;;;;; Αν δεν είναι εκβιασμός αυτό τότε τι είναι..;;;; Μια διευκρίνιση αν ξέρει κάποιος η ανανέωση χρόνου πριν της 3/9/2018 οποιουδήποτε ποσού θα διαρκέσει για τους επόμενους τρείς μήνες ή όχι..;;;

----------


## anthip09

Ναι πριν τις 3.9 ισχύει κανονικά για 3 μηνες

----------


## zurabik

πουθενά στη Ευρώπη δεν θα βρείτε τέτοια εκμετάλλευση μονοπωλιακή εκμετάλλευσή . σε καμιά χωρά στην Ευρώπη  δεν υπαρχει το δίμηνο!! στη χειρότερη περίπτωση σου λένε πρέπει να έχει μια φορά στη 90 μέρες κάποια  χρεωμένη κλίση ......πχ36 μήνες δουλεύεστε ι .........γερμανική μου προπληρωμένη κάρτα και έχω ακόμη 12 μήνες περιθώριο να μην χάσω τον αριθμό

----------


## dancerman

εγω λεω να αρχισουν και οι τραπεζες να τραβανε λεφτα με το ετσι θελω αμα δεν κανουμε καμια κινηση μεσω τραπεζας, για καποιους ειναι νομιμο οπως φαινεται και θα το αποδεχονταν.

----------


## sdikr

> εγω λεω να αρχισουν και οι τραπεζες να τραβανε λεφτα με το ετσι θελω αμα δεν κανουμε καμια κινηση μεσω τραπεζας, για καποιους ειναι νομιμο οπως φαινεται και θα το αποδεχονταν.


Στις τράπεζες βάζεις χρήματα,  δεν αγοράζεις κάρτες ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας για να βάλεις στον λογαριασμό σου. 
Και ναι μπορούνε να τραβάνε χρήματα με το έτσι θέλω, εφόσον εσύ χρωστάς, δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουν καν να μην κάνεις κάποια κίνηση

Το ξαναλέω,  αφού νομίζετε πως είναι κλεψιά και μπορείτε να το αποδείξετε κάντε τους μια μήνυση,  το λινκ που δίνεις πιο πάνω για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ είναι άχρηστο καθώς η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ασχολείται με οικονομικές διαφορές συνδρομητών.

----------


## ludist

Τα καρτοκινητά μετατράπηκαν σε συμβόλαια με πάγιο. Αντί για πάγιο κάθε μήνα, πάγιο κάθε δίμηνο.

Βέβαια με τις αυξήσεις που έκαναν (συγγνώμη: τιμολογιακή πολιτική) στις χρεώσεις εκτός πακέτων, εδώ και χρόνια πρέπει να πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα (όχι κάθε δίμηνο) αφού μόνο με πακέτα που κρατάνε έναν μήνα έχει νόημα να έχεις καρτοκινητό για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Με άλλα λόγια εδώ και χρόνια μετατράπηκαν τα καρτοκινητά σε συνδέσεις με χαμηλό πάγιο.

Προτείνω να χρεώνουν και τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Καλομάθαμε.




> Κάποτε ήταν 1 χρόνος,  τώρα το κάνανε 2 μήνες, *εκάστοτε εμπορική πολιτική*, δεν μου αρέσει που το αλλάξανε, αλλά δεν είναι κλεψιά,  τόσο απλά


Δεν είναι κλεψιά ρε παιδιά! Απλά μας κοροϊδεύουν ζωντανούς! Συγγνώμη: εμπορική πολιτική είναι, όχι εκμετάλλευση.




> εγω λεω να αρχισουν και οι τραπεζες να τραβανε λεφτα με το ετσι θελω αμα δεν κανουμε καμια κινηση μεσω τραπεζας, για καποιους ειναι νομιμο οπως φαινεται και θα το αποδεχονταν.


Έγινε και αυτό πριν κάποια χρόνια. Νομίζω κάπου στο 2006-2007. Τραβούσαν χρήματα από αδρανείς λογαριασμούς για «κόστος διαχείρησης».

«8. Έξοδα αδράνειας (0,60-1 ευρώ μηνιαίως) για λογαριασμούς κατάθεσης που μένουν ακίνητοι για περισσότερο από 18 μήνες, καθώς δεν δικαιολογείται επαρκώς πώς προκύπτουν έξοδα και για κινούμενους και για ακίνητους λογαριασμούς (ενώ λογικά εξοικονομούν οι τράπεζες λειτουργικό κόστος από τη μη κίνηση).»
http://www.in.gr/2007/09/24/economy/...n-oi-trapezes/

Ψήνεσαι;  :Razz: 

Και τότε με τις *ΠΑΧΙΕΣ* αγελάδες οι τραπεζούλες τα άρπαζαν.

----------


## Zus

> εχω βαλει λινκ για καταγγελια, εχει κανει καποιος μηπως καποια καταγγελια ως τωρα? δυστυχως φαινεται οτι ο νεοελληνας οτι του πασαρουν το τρωει αμασητο, επομενως αν στο επομενο διμηνο βγει μια καινουρια ανακοινωση οτι θα μπει ενα τελος χρησης καρτας σιμ ανα μηνα η οτιδηποτε αλλο σκαρφιστει η εκαστοτε εταιρεια να το αποδεχομαστε, μω ρε μπραβο ξεπεσμος για τον ελληνα


Σύντομα και στα 30 λεπτά από την ανανέωση.

Εάν καθυστερήσετε περισσότερο από μισή ώρα να ξοδέψετε τα χρήματα, θα σας γδάρουμε επειδή έτσι μας αρέσει, επειδή κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε και δεν δίνουμε λογαριασμό σε καμία επιτροπή.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jazzer

Είναι πασιφανές ότι βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη σχέδιο επιθετικής πολιτικής κατά των καρτοκινητών με σκοπό την μετατροπή τους σε συμβόλαια και παράλληλα μεγάλες αυξήσεις που προσεγγίζουν το κόστος μηνιαίου παγίου, για αυτούς που δε θα το κάνουν.

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν έχουμε δει τπτ ακόμα... είχα βάλει λεφτά στο Skype πριν χρόνια και κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τρώω μήνυμα πως θα τα χάσω αν δεν πάρω ένα τηλ (πάλι καλά δλδ)... οπότε έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμα για να μας τα τρώνε.
Εγώ κουρδίζω γιατί το κινητό ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά αν χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κλήση με σκίζουν... οπότε αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω το ποιο μικρό πακέτο ομιλίας μόνο που έχει φτάσει τα 6€ νομίζω ποια(δεν θυμάμαι αν ακρίβυνε) για να έχω 250λεπτά ομιλίας και καλά.

----------


## patrickdrd

τι μου θυμισες, το ειχα ξεχασει το skype (το οποιο παρεμπιπτωντως και να ξεχαστεις και να μην κανεις κληση,
μπαινεις στον λογαριασμο σου και τον ενεργοποιεις με ενα κλικ, δεν τρεχει μια),
τις προαλες λοιπον ειχα μονο το καρτοκινητο μου μαζι (που του εβαζα/βαζω μια 5αρα το 3μηνο) και
χρειαστηκε να κανω κληση, σε 5 λεπτα μου αδειασε την καρτα!
ελεος, ευρω και λεπτο;;;
εχε χαρη που ξεχασα το skype, δεδομενα ειχα, θα επαιρνα απο εκει!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> τι μου θυμισες, το ειχα ξεχασει το skype (το οποιο παρεμπιπτωντως και να ξεχαστεις και να μην κανεις κληση,
> μπαινεις στον λογαριασμο σου και τον ενεργοποιεις με ενα κλικ, δεν τρεχει μια),
> τις προαλες λοιπον ειχα μονο το καρτοκινητο μου μαζι (που του εβαζα/βαζω μια 5αρα το 3μηνο) και
> χρειαστηκε να κανω κληση, σε 5 λεπτα μου αδειασε την καρτα!
> ελεος, ευρω και λεπτο;;;
> εχε χαρη που ξεχασα το skype, δεδομενα ειχα, θα επαιρνα απο εκει!


Mε τα κινητά θα πρέπει να προσέχεις. (και με τα σταθερά)

Μπορεί να είναι και 2€/λεπτό, μόνο η wind είχε την ευγένεια να με ενημερώσει.
Τurkcell, Ικαρία που δεν είναι δίπλα στην Τουρκία, υπάρχουν μετά οι Φούρνοι και η Σάμος.

Συμβόλαιο ? Never again μ' αυτούς τους κλέφτες των μονομερών συμβολαίων.

----------


## npats

Απο ότι φαίνεται, από απαντήσεις μέχρι τώρα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει σε αλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα αναλογη τιμολογιακή πολιτική. Αν λοιπόν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον το δίκιο βρίσκεται με το μέρος των διαμαρτυρομενων και μιλάμε για κινησεις καρτέλ με την ενοχη σιωπή του κράτους

----------


## achilleas13

Εγώ πάντως από Σεπτέμβρη θα μετατρέψω τη σύνδεση σε καρτοκινητό. Σύνδεση έχω 10-12 χρόνια. Αλλά πλέον δεν συμφέρει.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ πάντως από Σεπτέμβρη θα μετατρέψω τη σύνδεση σε καρτοκινητό. Σύνδεση έχω 10-12 χρόνια. Αλλά πλέον δεν συμφέρει.


Γι' αυτό ακριβαίνουν τα καρτοκινητά. Για να γίνουν και αυτά ασύμφορα και να στραφεί ο κόσμος στα (επίσης ασύμφορα) συμβόλαια...

----------


## achilleas13

Εγώ πληρώνω στην VOdafone 31 ευρώ για 1500 λεπτά,1500 μηνύματα και 2,8Gb internet. Το ίντερνετ δε μου φτάνει και κάνω οικονομία να μην το ξεπεράσω. Λεπτά μιλάω 300-400 το πολύ. Οπότε με 6-7 ευρώ θα έχω 400 λεπτά προς όλους. Και με 4 ευρώ κάθε εβδομάδα θα έχω 3Gb internet για 1 εβδομάδα.
Η μάνα μου έχει το ίδιο πρόγραμμα και μόνο μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο οπότε από 30 ευρώ θα πέσει στα 6-7 ευρώ και το πολύ να πάει στα 14 ευρώ.

Να πάνε να γαμηθ... οι κλέφτες. Στο εξωτερικό με 30 ευρώ σου δίνουν καμιά 10ρια Gb internet παραπάνω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εγώ πληρώνω στην VOdafone 31 ευρώ για 1500 λεπτά,1500 μηνύματα και 2,8Gb internet. Το ίντερνετ δε μου φτάνει και κάνω οικονομία να μην το ξεπεράσω. Λεπτά μιλάω 300-400 το πολύ. Οπότε με 6-7 ευρώ θα έχω 400 λεπτά προς όλους. Και με 4 ευρώ κάθε εβδομάδα θα έχω 3Gb internet για 1 εβδομάδα.
> Η μάνα μου έχει το ίδιο πρόγραμμα και μόνο μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο οπότε από 30 ευρώ θα πέσει στα 6-7 ευρώ και το πολύ να πάει στα 14 ευρώ.
> 
> Να πάνε να γαμηθ... οι κλέφτες. Στο εξωτερικό με 30 ευρώ σου δίνουν καμιά 10ρια Gb internet παραπάνω.




Off Topic


		Στην Αγγλία με 30€ έχεις όλα Απεριόριστα (και τα GB).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anthip09

> Γι' αυτό ακριβαίνουν τα καρτοκινητά. Για να γίνουν και αυτά ασύμφορα και να στραφεί ο κόσμος στα (επίσης ασύμφορα) συμβόλαια...


ότι και να κάνουν ποτέ ξανά συμβόλαιο. Στο τελευταίο που είχα πριν κανά χρόνο στην κοτέ στους 14-15 μήνες είχαν ανακοινώσει 3 φορές αυξήσεις...άρα για ποια συμφωνημένη σταθερή τιμή μιλάμε? 10ε κάρτα το μήνα, ότι και να κάνουν, και πολύ τους είναι....αυξάνουν τιμές αυτοί, μειώνουμε χρήση εμείς.

----------


## keysmith

> Είναι πασιφανές ότι βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη σχέδιο επιθετικής πολιτικής κατά των καρτοκινητών με σκοπό την μετατροπή τους σε συμβόλαια και παράλληλα μεγάλες αυξήσεις που προσεγγίζουν το κόστος μηνιαίου παγίου, για αυτούς που δε θα το κάνουν.


δεν συμφωνώ στην διατύπωση ούτε στους στόχους. Ναι σου ακριβαίνουν τα καρτοκινητά όχι όμως για να τα  κάνεις συμβόλαιο. Αυτά είναι ακόμα πιο ασύμφορα άρα δε σε ωθούν εκεί. Για να ίσχυειε η υπόθεση αυτή θα έβλεπες ανταγωνιστικές τιμές συμβολαίων που δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα και σε "ειδικές" προσφορές μέσω τηλεφώνου. Δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι τόσο ακριβά και δεν έχει νόημα.. 

Αυτό που γίνεται όμως δεν είναι η ώθηση σε συμβόλαια *αλλά η μετατροπή των καρτοκινητών σε συμβόλαια*. Τίποτα δε θα αλλάξεις αλλά θα είναι σαν σε συμβόλαιο χωρίς να είσαι. Σήμερα 2 μήνες και 12€ ελάχιστη αύριο 1 μήνας και 10€ ελάχιστη και να το συμβόλαιο. (και τώρα είναι απλά χαμηλού παγίου).

----------


## vaskor

Το έχω πει και το ξαναλέω' Σταθερο τηλέφωνο με χρόνο προς κινητά ή και εξωτερικό. Παρατήστε την κινητή. 
Από το νέο έτος η καρτοκινητή θα χειροτερέψει....Δεν τελειώσανε ακόμη με τις αυξήσεις.
 Ο λόγος είναι απλός' θέλουν να έχουν μετρήσιμα στοιχεία για τα κέρδη τους, η καρτοκινητή λοιπόν πρέπει να πάρει μια πιο σαφή μορφή.

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν έχουμε δει τπτ ακόμα... είχα βάλει λεφτά στο Skype πριν χρόνια και κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τρώω μήνυμα πως θα τα χάσω αν δεν πάρω ένα τηλ (πάλι καλά δλδ)... οπότε έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμα για να μας τα τρώνε.
> Εγώ κουρδίζω γιατί το κινητό ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά αν χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κλήση με σκίζουν... οπότε αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω το ποιο μικρό πακέτο ομιλίας μόνο που έχει φτάσει τα 6€ νομίζω ποια(δεν θυμάμαι αν ακρίβυνε) για να έχω 250λεπτά ομιλίας και καλά.


Εμένα δεν μου έρχεται ποτέ ειδοποίηση για το skype out balance, και το χρησιμοποιώ μία φορά τα 5 χρόνια...

----------


## kasi

> Εγώ κουρδίζω γιατί το κινητό ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά αν χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κλήση με σκίζουν... οπότε αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω το ποιο μικρό πακέτο ομιλίας μόνο που έχει φτάσει τα 6€ νομίζω ποια(δεν θυμάμαι αν ακρίβυνε) για να έχω 250λεπτά ομιλίας και καλά.


εσένα αδελφέ μου σε συμφέρει το 4€ TO ALL της Q  με 140' προς όλους

----------


## ATG

Εφόσον έχουν απαγορευτεί οι αυξήσεις στα συμβόλαια, τι άλλο μένει να γίνονται αυξήσεις;

Επίσης το ότι μερικοί συγκρίνουν με εξωτερικό είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Στο εξωτερικό το ARPU είναι πχ διπλάσιο. Συνεπώς πληρώνουν παραπάνω από ότι εδώ.

----------


## diamos

> εγω λεω να αρχισουν και οι τραπεζες να τραβανε λεφτα με το ετσι θελω αμα δεν κανουμε καμια κινηση μεσω τραπεζας, για καποιους ειναι νομιμο οπως φαινεται και θα το αποδεχονταν.


Μου το έχει κάνει έμενε η Ευρωμπάνκ το λένε τέλος ακινησίας λογαριασμού

----------


## sv2evs

Παραβιάζονται όροι εδώ, αλλά κανείς δεν ασχολείται:
*9. Κρυφοί όροι**Όροι που δεσμεύουν τους καταναλωτές* παρότι δεν ήταν προφανείς για τους καταναλωτές πριν από την υπογραφή της σύμβασης


*10. Μονομερής τροποποίηση της σύμβασης*Όροι που επιτρέπουν στον έμπορο να τροποποιήσει μια σύμβαση μονομερώς, εκτός εάν η σύμβαση αναφέρει βάσιμο λόγο γι΄αυτό.

----------


## BlueChris

> εσένα αδελφέ μου σε συμφέρει το 4€ TO ALL της Q  με 140' προς όλους


Δυστυχώς λόγο του ότι πάω συχνά πυκνά στο χωριό (Άνδρος) δεν παίζει τπτ άλλο εκεί σωστά, η cosmote έχει παντού σήμα..

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δυστυχώς λόγο του ότι πάω συχνά πυκνά στο χωριό (Άνδρος) δεν παίζει τπτ άλλο εκεί σωστά, η cosmote έχει παντού σήμα..


Ακριβώς αυτό εκμεταλλεύεται.
Κοίτα προς frog συμφέρει καλύτερα σε αντίθεση με το wu στην μικρή χρήση,  έχει 3€ 120' πακέτο (60+60' κάθε 2εβδομαδες) και με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## nkarytia

Καραγκιόζηδες! Το φρέσκο γάλα έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια!
Προσπαθούν να δώσουν στη καρτοκινητη χαρακτήρα συμβολαίου αναγκάζοντας τους χρήστες να ξοδεύουν κάθε μήνα πάγια ένα ελάχιστο ποσό. Επόμενο ήταν αφού η απλιστία και αναξιοπιστία τους έδιωξαν τον κόσμο μακρυά από τον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό μπελά!

----------


## nightbird7000

> Πως λεγεται αυτος που σου παιρνει απο το πορτοφολι σου καθε 2 μηνες το υπολοιπο του με το ετσι θελω;
> 
> Νομικα, αν σου κλεψει καποιος λεφτα απο το πορτοφολι σου,τι πρεπει να κανει το κρατος;


Ε μα....σε παρακαλώ τώρα   :Very Happy:  εδώ μιλάμε για έναν "νέο", "όμορφο" και προπάντων νεοφιλελεύθερο κόσμο...ο οποίος το να βάζει χέρι στο πορτοφόλι σου με τέτοιους τρόπους το θεωρεί αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του !!!

----------


## mrzer0

Το παραχ@@τε ρε γύφτοι.  Μόνο πινακίδα που να αναγράφει "ΚΑΡΤΕΛ" δεν κρεμάσετε  :Mad: 

H Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού (κλαιω) γιατί υπάρχει ρε παιδιά;

----------


## nightbird7000

> Καραγκιόζηδες! Το φρέσκο γάλα έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια!
> Προσπαθούν να δώσουν στη καρτοκινητη χαρακτήρα συμβολαίου αναγκάζοντας τους χρήστες να ξοδεύουν κάθε μήνα πάγια ένα ελάχιστο ποσό. Επόμενο ήταν αφού η απλιστία και αναξιοπιστία τους έδιωξαν τον κόσμο μακρυά από τον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό μπελά!


Πιστεύω πως αυτό που κυρίως έδιωξε κόσμο από έναν πάγιο μηνιαίο λογαριασμό μπελά ήταν η κρίση όπως και να το δούμε...φτωχυνε ο κόσμος, οι εποχές των συμβολαίων για την μάζα πέρασαν οριστικά...

- - - Updated - - -




> Την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού (κλαιω) γιατί υπάρχει ρε παιδιά;


Χμμμμ για το μισθό;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πιστεύω πως αυτό που κυρίως έδιωξε κόσμο από έναν πάγιο μηνιαίο λογαριασμό μπελά ήταν η κρίση όπως και να το δούμε...φτωχυνε ο κόσμος, οι εποχές των συμβολαίων για την μάζα πέρασαν οριστικά...


Μπα
Και πριν την κρίση όταν ο καλος πελάτης στην κόσμο πλήρωνε επί 7 χρόνια 100€/μήνα και διαπίστωσε ότι μπορούσε νάχει τα ίδια στην ίδια εταιρεία με 35 €/μήνα, μουτζωνότανε.

Δεν κοίταζε ποτέ κανένα λογαριασμό και κοιμότανε ήσυχος.

----------


## keysmith

> εσένα αδελφέ μου σε συμφέρει το 4€ TO ALL της Q  με 140' προς όλους


το q economy δίνει με 0.50 (4.5€) 150' όλους και 150' wind/q (ας πούμε 1/5 τηλέφωνά σου) και 150mb. Κανείς σχεδόν δεν χρησιμοποιεί το All μπροστά στο q economy (διαθέσιμο μόνο μέσω εφαρμογής στο κινητό, όχι από τηλ ή web).

----------


## anthip09

> το q economy δίνει με 0.50 *(4.5€)* 150' όλους και 150' wind/q (ας πούμε 1/5 τηλέφωνά σου) και 150mb. Κανείς σχεδόν δεν χρησιμοποιεί το All μπροστά στο q economy (διαθέσιμο μόνο μέσω εφαρμογής στο κινητό, όχι από τηλ ή web).



Μια μικρή διόρθωση...με 4,6ε το δίνει

----------


## sdikr

> Καραγκιόζηδες! Το φρέσκο γάλα έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια!
> Προσπαθούν να δώσουν στη καρτοκινητη χαρακτήρα συμβολαίου αναγκάζοντας τους χρήστες να ξοδεύουν κάθε μήνα πάγια ένα ελάχιστο ποσό. Επόμενο ήταν αφού η απλιστία και αναξιοπιστία τους έδιωξαν τον κόσμο μακρυά από τον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό μπελά!


Το να κάνουμε χρήση υπερβολών δεν βοηθάει  (φρέσκο γάλα  7 με 10 ημέρες )
Μπορείς να διακόψεις το καρτοκινητό σου, αυτό ναι βοηθάει

----------


## Verde

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το να βάζεις σε μια εταιρεία χρήματα κι αυτή σε τόσο τραγικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (μιλάμε για 2 μήνες έτσι! Μιλάμε για Τιποτα) να σου τρώει τα λεφτά και να σου κόβει και τη σύνδεση πρέπει να είναι παράνομο.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός στο φόρουμ θα βοηθούσε ώστε να ψάχνουμε πως στοιχειοθετείται νομικα ώστε να κάνουμε μια μαζική μήνυση ειδικά τώρα που όλες οι εταιρείες εφάρμοσαν την ίδια πολιτική άρα μιλάμε για μεθοδους καρτέλ χωρίς τη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τον πολίτη.

Αλλά τι ψάχνω τώρα... μιλάμε για τη χώρα που κάηκαν 100 ψυχές καταστράφηκαν 3000 σπίτια και δεν θα πληρώσει κάνεις!

----------


## sv2evs

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το να βάζεις σε μια εταιρεία χρήματα κι αυτή σε τόσο τραγικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (μιλάμε για 2 μήνες έτσι! Μιλάμε για Τιποτα) να σου τρώει τα λεφτά και να σου κόβει και τη σύνδεση πρέπει να είναι παράνομο.
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός στο φόρουμ θα βοηθούσε ώστε να ψάχνουμε πως στοιχειοθετείται νομικα ώστε να κάνουμε μια μαζική μήνυση ειδικά τώρα που όλες οι εταιρείες εφάρμοσαν την ίδια πολιτική άρα μιλάμε για μεθοδους καρτέλ χωρίς τη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τον πολίτη.
> 
> Αλλά τι ψάχνω τώρα... μιλάμε για τη χώρα που κάηκαν 100 ψυχές καταστράφηκαν 3000 σπίτια και δεν θα πληρώσει κάνεις!


Το ζήτημα είναι ότι έχουν βρει 'τρύπα' μάλλον το ότι δεν μιλάει κανείς. 

Σαφώς και κάπου υπάρχει παρανομία, το ζήτημα είναι σε πιο σημείο των όρων θα το βρεις !

----------


## jimger

> Δεν έχουμε δει τπτ ακόμα... είχα βάλει λεφτά στο Skype πριν χρόνια και κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τρώω μήνυμα πως θα τα χάσω αν δεν πάρω ένα τηλ (πάλι καλά δλδ)... οπότε έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμα για να μας τα τρώνε.
> Εγώ κουρδίζω γιατί το κινητό ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά αν χρειαστεί να κάνω μια κλήση με σκίζουν... οπότε αναγκάζομαι να παίρνω το ποιο μικρό πακέτο ομιλίας μόνο που έχει φτάσει τα 6€ νομίζω ποια(δεν θυμάμαι αν ακρίβυνε) για να έχω 250λεπτά ομιλίας και καλά.


Είχα το ίδιο θέμα, αλλά μετά νομίζω, σταμάτησαν και μου είπαν ότι θα γίνουν ανενεργά και μπορώ να τα ενεργοποιήσω όποτε θέλω (για skype μιλάω)

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στην Αγγλία με 30€ έχεις όλα Απεριόριστα (και τα GB).


Σε ποια εταιρία?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε ποια εταιρία?




Off Topic


		Virgin με 28€ το μήνα (25 λίρες) και 12μηνο συμβόλαιο. Απλά σου έχει περιορισμό ταχύτητας στα 50 Mbps.  :Razz: 

https://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/sim_...Fscy8mcG89Mg==

----------


## jimger

> Δυστυχώς λόγο του ότι πάω συχνά πυκνά στο χωριό (Άνδρος) δεν παίζει τπτ άλλο εκεί σωστά, η cosmote έχει παντού σήμα..


Κοίτα φίλε, αν έχεις 3g, 4g σήμα κοίτα προς voip μεριά. Για σταθερά megavoip, για κινητά voipsmash. Μπορεί να σε σώσουν. Έχουν και υπηρεσίες call me back αν δεν έχεις καλό ίντερνετ. Δηλαδή με ελάχιστα δεδομένα (τύπου gprs για λίγο) σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο στο κινητό σου και συνδέουν αυτόματα με το τηλέφωνο που τους λες. Όλο αυτό νομίζω στην περίπτωση του voipsmash βγαίνει κάπου 5 λεπτά fix και 2λεπτά ανά λεπτό.

----------


## BlueChris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Virgin με 28€ το μήνα (25 λίρες) και 12μηνο συμβόλαιο. Απλά σου έχει περιορισμό ταχύτητας στα 50 Mbps. 
> 
> https://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/sim_...Fscy8mcG89Mg==


Δώσε και σε μένα Μπάρμπα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_LxySdXfw8

----------


## jimger

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Virgin με 28€ το μήνα (25 λίρες) και 12μηνο συμβόλαιο. Απλά σου έχει περιορισμό ταχύτητας στα 50 Mbps. 
> 
> https://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/sim_...Fscy8mcG89Mg==


Πρέπει να είσαι ήδη πελάτης της virgin στην σταθερή από ότι είδα. Νομίζω το έχω δει στο hotukdeals. Για όποιον χρησιμοποιεί πραγματικά πολλά δεδομένα φαίνεται καλό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι πραγματικές ταχύτητες και κάλυψη δικτύου έχει η Virgin. Αλλά είναι καλή η επιλογή for sure

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πρέπει να είσαι ήδη πελάτης της virgin στην σταθερή από ότι είδα. Νομίζω το έχω δει στο hotukdeals. Για όποιον χρησιμοποιεί πραγματικά πολλά δεδομένα φαίνεται καλό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι πραγματικές ταχύτητες και κάλυψη δικτύου έχει η Virgin. Αλλά είναι καλή η επιλογή for sure




Off Topic


		Χωρίς σταθερή υπάρχει αυτό στα 38€. Αλλά γενικά μπορεί να υπάρξουν κι άλλες προσφορές για περιορισμένο διάστημα εγγραφής και όχι μόνο στο UK...

Στην Αμερική π.χ. με $100 έχεις 4 γραμμές για όλη την οικογένεια ($25 η μία γραμμή) και 4 καινούργια κινητά δώρο! Μόνο που δεν δίνει Hotspot...

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Χωρίς σταθερή υπάρχει αυτό στα 38€. Αλλά γενικά μπορεί να υπάρξουν κι άλλες προσφορές για περιορισμένο διάστημα εγγραφής και όχι μόνο στο UK...
> 
> Στην Αμερική π.χ. με $100 έχεις 4 γραμμές για όλη την οικογένεια ($25 η μία γραμμή) και 4 καινούργια κινητά δώρο! Μόνο που δεν δίνει Hotspot...



Αυτό είναι για Data,  για voice τι δίνει; 
Αν το διαβάσω καλά, δεν δίνει δώρο τα κινητά, δίνει έκπτωση στα κινητά 

Φυσιολογική τιμή 50$.....

When you switch. Sales tax and activation fee not included.
On all plans, if congested, the fraction of customers using > 35GB/mo. may notice* reduced speeds due to prioritization. Video streams at 480p. No tethering.
*




> Promotional Rate Plan: Requires eligible port-in. Offer not valid in IN. One line is $50, 2 lines are $80, 3 lines are $90, 4 lines are $100, with each line receiving unlimited data at up to LTE speeds on handset. If ported line deactivates, all lines on account lose promotional price. Not eligible for further family plan discount. LTE connectivity requires capable device. Not available for more than five (5) lines per household/account. Combinable with select features.
> 
> Switcher Instant Rebate: For a limited time at participating MetroPCS stores, purchase an LG Aristo 2 or Motorola Moto e4 phone and port-in an existing eligible wireless number to that phone and receive an instant $59 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase an LG K20 Plus phone and port-in an existing eligible wireless number to that phone and receive an instant $99 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase a Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime (32 GB) phone and port-in an existing eligible wireless number to that phone and receive an instant $149 rebate off regular purchase price. Requires activation on unlimited LTE rate plan.  Limit five (5) per account/household. Excludes phone numbers currently on T-Mobile or active on MetroPCS in past 90 days.
> 
> Phone Instant Rebate Offer: Requires new line activation or phone upgrade. For a limited time at participating MetroPCS stores, purchase a Samsung Galaxy J7 Prime (32 GB phone and receive an instant $60 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase a Motorola Moto e4 or LG K20 Plus phone and receive an instant $70 rebate off regular purchase price, or purchase an LG Aristo 2 phone and receive an instant $80 rebate off regular purchase price. Limit five (5) per account/household.
> 
> Instant Rebates: Provided in form of credit against regular purchase price at time of sale and have no cash value. See store associate for complete details. Sales tax not included and is collected in accordance with state and local laws. Certain restrictions apply. Offer available while supplies last. No rain checks.
> 
> General: $10 activation fee per line. Not all phones or features available on all service plans. Coverage and services not available everywhere. Rates, services, coverage, and features subject to change. Phone selection and availability may vary. Screen images simulated and subject to change. MetroPCS features and services for personal use only. MetroPCS customers’ data is prioritized below data of T-Mobile-branded customers at times and locations where competing network demands occur See store or metropcs.com for details, coverage maps, restrictions and Terms and Conditions of Service (including arbitration provision). MetroPCS related brands, product names, company names, trademarks, service marks, and other intellectual property are the exclusive properties of T-Mobile USA, Inc. All other brands, product names, company names, trademarks, service marks, and other intellectual property are the properties of their respective owners. Copyright ©2018 T-Mobile USA, Inc.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το να βάζεις σε μια εταιρεία χρήματα κι αυτή σε τόσο τραγικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (μιλάμε για 2 μήνες έτσι! Μιλάμε για Τιποτα) να σου τρώει τα λεφτά και να σου κόβει και τη σύνδεση πρέπει να είναι παράνομο.
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός στο φόρουμ θα βοηθούσε ώστε να ψάχνουμε πως στοιχειοθετείται νομικα ώστε να κάνουμε μια μαζική μήνυση ειδικά τώρα που όλες οι εταιρείες εφάρμοσαν την ίδια πολιτική άρα μιλάμε για μεθοδους καρτέλ χωρίς τη δυνατότητα επιλογής από τον πολίτη.


Νομίζω η στοιχειοθέτηση ποινικού αδικήματος προϋποθέτει να είναι γνωστός -κατ ελάχιστο- ο τόπος, χρόνος και η μέθοδος τέλεσης της βλάβης που υπέστη το θύμα-τα  (από τον γνωστό ή/και άγνωστο δράστη/ες).
Εν προκειμένω, ίσως(?) και απλά ο ένας να αντιγράφει εμπορικά τον άλλο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αυτό είναι για Data,  για voice τι δίνει; 
> Αν το διαβάσω καλά, δεν δίνει δώρο τα κινητά, δίνει έκπτωση στα κινητά 
> 
> Φυσιολογική τιμή 50$.....
> 
> When you switch. Sales tax and activation fee not included.
> On all plans, if congested, the fraction of customers using > 35GB/mo. may notice* reduced speeds due to prioritization. Video streams at 480p. No tethering.
> *




Off Topic


		Ναι, τα ξέρω αυτά. Στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, μετά τα  35GB το μήνα ενδέχεται να δεις περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα, ειδικά αν η κεραία που έχεις συνδεθεί έχει πολλή κίνηση (η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι sub-brand της T-Mobile US). To Talk & Text (ομιλία και μηνύματα) είναι φθηνά στις ΗΠΑ και τα δίνουν πολύ εύκολα Unlimited, εννοείται πως είναι έτσι και σε αυτό το πακέτο. Μόνο τα data πληρώνεις λίγο ακριβά, αλλά τα οικογενειακά προγράμματα συμφέρουν αρκετά.

Για τα κινητά λέει Free, στα ψιλά γράμματα λέει άμεση έκπτωση (π.χ. $150 αν κοστίζει τόσο). Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς...

----------


## nkarytia

> Έχετε μπλέξει τα πράγματα και λέτε ότι θέλετε ορισμένοι. 
> 
> Πρώτα από όλα κανείς δεν σε *υποχρεώνει* να έχεις κινητό πολύ δε περισσότερο να έχεις δύο και τρεις γραμμές όπως έχουμε οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια υπηρεσία που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν όπως και οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που ξέρουμε. Δείτε πχ το ρεύμα. Οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα θέμα ούτε εδώ ούτε σε άλλα forums να μιλάνε για το πρόβλημα αυτό. Καθόμαστε και κάνουμε συζητήσεις επί συζητήσεων αν θα βάζουμε το μήνα 10 ή 15 Ευρώ ενώ αβίαστα και αγόγγυστα πληρώνουμε ένα σωρό λεφτά σε άλλες υπηρεσίες  χωρίς καμμία ανταπόδοση. Να μην μιλήσουμε για τους φόρους που πληρώνουμε στην μπανανια και που πηγαίνουν...
> 
> Εν ολίγοις σε μια χώρα που εξακολουθεί να είναι σχεδόν χρεοκοπημένη με μηδαμινές προοπτικές (πραγματικής) ανάπτυξης (εκτός αν κάποιος πιστεύει τις μπούρδες των πολιτικών) μην περιμένετε να πέσουν οι τιμές. Ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ θα κάνει τίποτα ούτε κανείς άλλος.. 
> 
> Κάντε το κουμάντο σας, περιορίστε την χρήση, καταργήστε ή μειώστε τις περιττές διπλές - τριπλές συνδέσεις και υπομονή.


Ότι σου κατέβει λες! Τελείως πληροφοριακά, για να πας για ένα δάνειο από τράπεζα χρειάζεσαι αριθμό κινητού (π.χ. #1), για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου εξωτερικά χρειάζεσαι ένα καθώς έξω στο δρόμο δεν μπορείς να κουβαλάς σταθερό (πχ #2). Άσε μας λοιπόν.
Για το ρεύμα, ελπίζω να μη μιλάς σοβαρά! Περιμένεις σε φόρα όπως το adslgr ν' ακούσεις για το ρεύμα και τη ΔΕΗ; 
Η πλειονότητα εδω μέσα έχει μια και μόνο σύνδεση. Κι αν βλέπεις να πέφτει τόσο κράξιμο και μάλιστα για τη καρτοκινητή θα έπρεπε να σε κάνει να καταλάβεις που έφτασε το ζωνάρι.
Φυσικά έχουν γίνει καταγγελίες πάμπολες, αλλά όπως όλα εδώ, πάνε αργά.
Για σένα τα 10-15 ευρώ μπορεί να μην είναι τίποτα και να ξοδεύεις όσα κι όσα οπουδήποτε, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι σαν εσένα. Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο!

----------


## xmperop1

> Ότι σου κατέβει λες! Τελείως πληροφοριακά, για να πας για ένα δάνειο από τράπεζα χρειάζεσαι αριθμό κινητού (π.χ. #1), για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου εξωτερικά χρειάζεσαι ένα καθώς έξω στο δρόμο δεν μπορείς να κουβαλάς σταθερό (πχ #2). Άσε μας λοιπόν.
> Για το ρεύμα, ελπίζω να μη μιλάς σοβαρά! Περιμένεις σε φόρα όπως το adslgr ν' ακούσεις για το ρεύμα και τη ΔΕΗ; 
> Η πλειονότητα εδω μέσα έχει μια και μόνο σύνδεση. Κι αν βλέπεις να πέφτει τόσο κράξιμο και μάλιστα για τη καρτοκινητή θα έπρεπε να σε κάνει να καταλάβεις που έφτασε το ζωνάρι.
> Φυσικά έχουν γίνει καταγγελίες πάμπολες, αλλά όπως όλα εδώ, πάνε αργά.
> Για σένα τα 10-15 ευρώ μπορεί να μην είναι τίποτα και να ξοδεύεις όσα κι όσα οπουδήποτε, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι σαν εσένα. Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο!


Και όχι μόνο.
Για να παραλάβει η μητέρα μου 84 ετών τους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης της νέας cash card για να παίρνει τη σύνταξη της έπρεπε να έχει ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ για να μπορέσει να λάβει το sms με τους κωδικούς ( πελάτισα στην εθνική τράπεζα 60 χρόνια).
Ναι όλοι θα περάσουμε θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε από κάποιο κατάστημα κινητής.
Σίγουρα λεφτά.

----------


## Prokman

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι από 3/9/2018, το ελάχιστο κόστος διατήρησης πλήρως λειτουργικού αριθμού καρτοκινητού θα ανέρχεται στα 30€/έτος, από 20€/έτος που είναι τώρα (δε συγκρίνω καν με παλαιότερες εποχές).

Σωστά;

----------


## keysmith

> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι από 3/9/2018, το ελάχιστο κόστος διατήρησης πλήρως λειτουργικού αριθμού καρτοκινητού θα ανέρχεται στα 30€/έτος, από 20€/έτος που είναι τώρα (δε συγκρίνω καν με παλαιότερες εποχές).
> 
> Σωστά;


καθώς υπάρχουν ακόμα ανανεώσεις 5€ με δίμηνο ναι το ελάχιστο είναι 30€..

----------


## cool11

> καθώς υπάρχουν ακόμα ανανεώσεις 5€ με δίμηνο ναι το ελάχιστο είναι 30€..


Και μολις κοπει το 5€ και γινει 10€, παει ετσι απλα για την πλακα, στα 60 ευρω...

----------


## sv2evs

> Νομίζω η στοιχειοθέτηση ποινικού αδικήματος προϋποθέτει να είναι γνωστός -κατ ελάχιστο- ο τόπος, χρόνος και η μέθοδος τέλεσης της βλάβης που υπέστη το θύμα-τα  (από τον γνωστό ή/και άγνωστο δράστη/ες).
> Εν προκειμένω, ίσως(?) και απλά ο ένας να αντιγράφει εμπορικά τον άλλο.


Εν προκειμενο οπως λες, σου δώσαμε ενα νούμερο, ειναι ' δικό σου ' αλλα οταν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς για δυο μήνες (αυριο για εναν)  οπως εμεις θελουμε (εταιρια) οτι λεφτά εχει μέσα εμεις στα παίρνουμε (δεν στα κλέβουμε)! Εσυ μπορει να θελεις να αφήσεις 50€ ενα Μηνα και να βάζεις πακέτα για 3-4 μήνες,αλλα δεν μπορεις γιατι εμεις θα μπούμε και θα στα πάρουμε (δεν ειναι τα δικά σου ευρω) Θελουμε να μπεις στο μαγαζί μας να βάλεις καρτα να σε δούμε και να δεις τι ωραία μούτρα εχουμε και να σου πουλήσουμε υπηρεσίες που εσυ θα αρνηθείς. Αλλα οχι αυτο δεν ειναι παράνομο.εμας (εταιριες) δεν μας βολεύει να ειναι !!! *Για αυτο άλλωστε και τροποποιούμε ομαδικά σαν εταιριες τους όρους,οποτε αν δε σου αρέσει, να πας σε αλλη χώρα να εχεις κινητο*

----------


## stefanos1999

> Εν προκειμενο οπως λες, σου δώσαμε ενα νούμερο, ειναι ' δικό σου ' αλλα οταν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς για δυο μήνες (αυριο για εναν)  οπως εμεις θελουμε (εταιρια) οτι λεφτά εχει μέσα εμεις στα παίρνουμε (δεν στα κλέβουμε)! Εσυ μπορει να θελεις να αφήσεις 50€ ενα Μηνα και να βάζεις πακέτα για 3-4 μήνες,αλλα δεν μπορεις γιατι εμεις θα μπούμε και θα στα πάρουμε (δεν ειναι τα δικά σου ευρω) Θελουμε να μπεις στο μαγαζί μας να βάλεις καρτα να σε δούμε και να δεις τι ωραία μούτρα εχουμε και να σου πουλήσουμε υπηρεσίες που εσυ θα αρνηθείς. Αλλα οχι αυτο δεν ειναι παράνομο.εμας (εταιριες) δεν μας βολεύει να ειναι !!! *Για αυτο άλλωστε και τροποποιούμε ομαδικά σαν εταιριες τους όρους,οποτε αν δε σου αρέσει, να πας σε αλλη χώρα να εχεις κινητο*


Δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κάποιος οτι υπήρξε αρνητική μεταβολή. 
Μπορεί όμως να αποδειχθεί *αν, πως και πότε υπήρξε προσυννενόηση*? (αναφέρομαι στο ομαδικά, στα καρτέλ κτλ). Αν ναι ιδού η ρόδος ιδού και η έγκληση. Νομίζω όμως δεν αρκεί απο μόνη της η οικονομικη βλάβη και προσωπικά αποφεύγω να εμπλέκομαι αν κάτι δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Φήμες, κουτσομπολιά και υπόνοιες δεν στοιχειοθετούν απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κάποιος οτι υπήρξε αρνητική μεταβολή. 
> Μπορεί όμως να αποδειχθεί *αν, πως και πότε υπήρξε προσυννενόηση*? (αναφέρομαι στο ομαδικά, στα καρτέλ κτλ). Αν ναι ιδού η ρόδος ιδού και η έγκληση. Νομίζω όμως δεν αρκεί απο μόνη της η οικονομικη βλάβη και προσωπικά αποφεύγω να εμπλέκομαι αν κάτι δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Φήμες, κουτσομπολιά και υπόνοιες δεν στοιχειοθετούν απολύτως τίποτα.


Δεν είναι δουλειά του sv2evs να στοιχειοθετήσει το οτιδήποτε. Για αυτό υπάρχουν τα αρμόδια όργανα ή όχι?

----------


## stefanos1999

Αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα σε κάποια αρμόδια Υπηρεσία ή γενικά και αόριστα?

----------


## Zus

Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή. Αναφέρομαι στις φιλοζωικες οργανώσεις.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή. Αναφέρομαι στις φιλοζωικες οργανώσεις.


Ουσιαστική, αφού καθε Υπηρεσία έχει διαφορετικές αρμοδιότητες, υποχρεώσεις και διαδικασίες.
Στην ποινική έγκληση πχ η απόδειξη των ισχυρισμών νομίζω βαρύνει τον εγκαλούντα, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση απο τον κάθε γείτονα που δεν χωνεύει τον απέναντι ή τον καθένα με προσωπικά θα <<γέμιζαν>> οι φυλακές.

----------


## sv2evs

> Δεν νομίζω να αμφισβητεί κάποιος οτι υπήρξε αρνητική μεταβολή. 
> Μπορεί όμως να αποδειχθεί *αν, πως και πότε υπήρξε προσυννενόηση*? (αναφέρομαι στο ομαδικά, στα καρτέλ κτλ). Αν ναι ιδού η ρόδος ιδού και η έγκληση. Νομίζω όμως δεν αρκεί απο μόνη της η οικονομικη βλάβη και προσωπικά αποφεύγω να εμπλέκομαι αν κάτι δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Φήμες, κουτσομπολιά και υπόνοιες δεν στοιχειοθετούν απολύτως τίποτα.


Πάρε τις ανακοινώσεις των εταιριών και Βαλε τες δίπλα δίπλα...μόνο το ονομα της εταιρίας αλλάζει.ουτε καν το ενα απο τα τελευταία ψηφία αυξήσεων.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναφέρεσαι συγκεκριμένα σε κάποια αρμόδια Υπηρεσία ή γενικά και αόριστα?


Ε.ε.τ.τ - συνήγορος του καταναλωτή - επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού ειναι μόνο τρεις αρμόδιες αρχές.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Πάρε τις ανακοινώσεις των εταιριών και Βαλε τες δίπλα δίπλα...μόνο το ονομα της εταιρίας αλλάζει.ουτε καν το ενα απο τα τελευταία ψηφία αυξήσεων.


Και έτσι να είναι, αρκεί *μόνο* αυτό? Για αυτορρύθμιση αγοράς έως και εμπορική αντιγραφή μπορεί να γίνει επίκληση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ε.ε.τ.τ - συνήγορος του καταναλωτή - επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού ειναι μόνο τρεις αρμόδιες αρχές.


δεν εχω ιδέα αν+πως ενδεχομένως ενεργούν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που επι ~3χρόνια απανωτών αυξήσεων και αρνητικών μεταβολών δεν έχουν *ήδη* παρέμβει.

----------


## sv2evs

> Και έτσι να είναι, αρκεί *μόνο* αυτό? Για αυτορρύθμιση αγοράς έως και εμπορική αντιγραφή μπορεί να γίνει επίκληση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δεν εχω ιδέα αν+πως ενδεχομένως ενεργούν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που επι ~3χρόνια απανωτών αυξήσεων και αρνητικών μεταβολών δεν έχουν *ήδη* παρέμβει.


Νομικός δεν ειμαι αν και στην περίπτωση θα ήθελα εναν να τον ταραξω στις ερωτήσεις και να το κατέχει το θέμα.

Πρώτον ειμαστε 'ωχ αδελφέ δεν με νοιάζει ας βγάλει το φίδι απο την τρύπα αλλος' και δεύτερον σιγα μην 'ρίξουμε εμεις το καστρο' (καρτέλ) 

Γιατι να παρέμβει έγιναν μηπως διαμαρτυρίες για τις αυξήσεις; Αμάσητο παει κατω....

----------


## stefanos1999

> Γιατι να παρέμβει έγιναν μηπως διαμαρτυρίες για τις αυξήσεις; Αμάσητο παει κατω....


Δεν δημοσιοποιούνται, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν υπάρχει έμπρακτο αποτέλεσμα.
Με ~16.000.000 sim να κυκλοφορούν θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο να μην υπάρχει έστω και *μια* σχετική καταγγελία/αναφορά κτλ. τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## sv2evs

> Δεν δημοσιοποιούνται, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν υπάρχει έμπρακτο αποτέλεσμα.
> Με ~16.000.000 sim να κυκλοφορούν θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο να μην υπάρχει έστω και *μια* σχετική καταγγελία/αναφορά κτλ. τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Μεγαλη μπουκιά τρώω,μεγαλη κουβέντα δεν λεω...αν υπήρχε θα βλέπαμε μια ανακοίνωση κάπου, τόσοι χρήστες εδω και σε αλλα μεγάλα φόρουμ, δεν εχω διαβάσει κατι...

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν δημοσιοποιούνται, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν υπάρχει έμπρακτο αποτέλεσμα.
> Με ~16.000.000 sim να κυκλοφορούν θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο να μην υπάρχει έστω και *μια* σχετική καταγγελία/αναφορά κτλ. τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να έχουν αποφασίσει  πως δεν υπάρχει καρτελ

----------


## stefanos1999

> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να έχουν αποφασίσει  πως δεν υπάρχει καρτελ


Ναι, υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωση. Και δεν πιστεύω να γίνεται κάθε λίγο+λιγάκι νεα διερεύνηση για το ίδιο αντικείμενο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωση. Και δεν πιστεύω να γίνεται κάθε λίγο+λιγάκι νεα διερεύνηση για το ίδιο αντικείμενο.


Το σίγουρο είναι πως το να δοθεί ο ορισμός καρτέλ, είναι κάτι πιο πολύπλοκο απο το να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές  με τίτλο  πιστεύουμε πως έχουνε κάνει καρτέλ.

----------


## cbarbas

Γειας σας,

εφοσον υπαρχει χειραγωγηση αυτο-αποδεικνυεται θα ηθελα να πιστευω, τωρα γιατι αποσιωπαται ειναι νομιζω το ερωτημα και γιατι υπερ προστατευονται τα επιχειρηματικα συμφεροντα εναντι των καταναλωτων, ενω αυταποδεικτα υπαρχει παρανομια.

Μια ματια στο "adslgr"(κατα καιρους αναρτησεις) και διαπιστωνεις την υπαρξει καρτελ διαχρονικα!


Χαιρετισμους

----------


## Zus

> Γειας σας,
> 
> εφοσον υπαρχει χειραγωγηση αυτο-αποδεικνυεται θα ηθελα να πιστευω, τωρα γιατι αποσιωπαται ειναι νομιζω το ερωτημα και γιατι υπερ προστατευονται τα επιχειρηματικα συμφεροντα εναντι των καταναλωτων, ενω αυταποδεικτα υπαρχει παρανομια.
> 
> Μια ματια στο "adslgr"(κατα καιρους αναρτησεις) και διαπιστωνεις την υπαρξει καρτελ διαχρονικα!
> 
> 
> Χαιρετισμους


Αν δεν το δουν γραμμένο ή δεν τους το πουν οι ίδιοι, δεν το πιστεύουν οι επιτροπές μας.  :Razz:

----------


## nkarytia

> Και μολις κοπει το 5€ και γινει 10€, παει ετσι απλα για την πλακα, στα 60 ευρω...


Το 5€ έχει ουσιαστικά κοπεί αφού στη Voda τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει πακέτο ομιλιάς που να μπορείς ν' αγοράσεις με 5€.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή έχει απευθυνθεί κανείς. Μόλις έκανα μια αναφορά/διαμαρτυρία εκεί. Όσο περισσότεροι, τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## Elsy

> Και όχι μόνο.
> Για να παραλάβει η μητέρα μου 84 ετών τους κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης της νέας cash card για να παίρνει τη σύνταξη της έπρεπε να έχει ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ για να μπορέσει να λάβει το sms με τους κωδικούς ( πελάτισα στην εθνική τράπεζα 60 χρόνια).
> Ναι όλοι θα περάσουμε θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε από κάποιο κατάστημα κινητής.
> Σίγουρα λεφτά.


Και όχι μόνο.
Γα οποιαδήποτε μεταφορά χρημάτων μέσω e-banking χρειάζεται κινητό για λήψη του sms επιβεβαίωσης.

Υπάρχουν και χιλιάδες ηλικιωμένοι με πενιχρό εισόδημα που χρειάζονται το κινητό για λόγους υγείας όταν βρίσκονται έξω απ' το σπίτι.
Δυστυχώς το κινητό δεν είναι πιά "πολυτέλεια", είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης, θα πρέπει ένα βασικό πακέτο καρτοκινητής να είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλους σε προσιτή τιμή. 
Αν το κράτος δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει την ασυδοσία των εταιρειών, ας επιδοτήσει τουλάχιστον αυτούς που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να "χαρίζουν" τα ελάχιστα ευρώ που έχουν μείνει στην κάρτα τους κάθε 2μηνο και να πληρώνουν ουσιαστικά πάγιο για υπηρεσία που χρησιμοποιούν μόνο εξ ανάγκης.

----------


## shocked

εξαιρετικά όλα τα ποστ σας και πραγματικά διάβασα πράγματα που νομίζω αυτοί που τα έγραψαν ή θα έχουν το σούπερ ντούπερ συμβόλαιο των 5€ με 24+1 ώρες ομιλία, 1,000,000 sms  και 1000 TB δεδομένα ή είναι σε επαγγελματικό με απίστευτα χαμηλή τιμή ή μένουν εξωτερικό και απλά χέστηκαν!

μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν ότι, ναι οι εταιρείες ουσιαστικά μας δανείζουν την σιμ/υπηρεσία/αριθμό αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να μας το παίρνουν πίσω την επομένη επειδή έτσι γουστάρουν και χωρίς να υπολογίζουν την αγορά και το τι παίζει σε αυτή.

είναι απλά αδιανόητο μέσα σε 2 μήνες να μπαίνει φραγή και τον 3ο μήνα να χάνεις τον αριθμό.

η δεη μου ήταν 1800+ € ληξιπρόθεσμο και περίπου 2-3 χρόνια απλήρωτη. μέχρι πριν 3 μήνες που το πλήρωσα είχαμε κανονικά ρεύμα. ακόμα και αυτή έχει κατανόηση (και όχι δεν είχε γίνει διακανονισμός).

όταν 100+ ποστ και κανένας δεν είδα να γράφει ότι θα κάνει αναφορά, γιατί η μάνα μου στα 56 και η γιαγιά μου στα 90+ δεν νομίζω να ασχοληθούν ιδιαίτερα, και όταν η πλειοψηφία των πελατών δεν θα ασχοληθεί, τότε θα συνεχίσουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν.

εγώ προσωπικά θα την στείλω.

----------


## sdikr

> η δεη μου ήταν 1800+ € ληξιπρόθεσμο και περίπου 2-3 χρόνια απλήρωτη. μέχρι πριν 3 μήνες που το πλήρωσα είχαμε κανονικά ρεύμα. ακόμα και αυτή έχει κατανόηση (και όχι δεν είχε γίνει διακανονισμός).
> 
> όταν 100+ ποστ και κανένας δεν είδα να γράφει ότι θα κάνει αναφορά, γιατί η μάνα μου στα 56 και η γιαγιά μου στα 90+ δεν νομίζω να ασχοληθούν ιδιαίτερα, και όταν η πλειοψηφία των πελατών δεν θα ασχοληθεί, τότε θα συνεχίσουν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν.
> 
> εγώ προσωπικά θα την στείλω.


Το ότι η ΔΕΗ, που έχει πρόσβαση στην χρηματοδότηση απο το κράτος,  δεν την ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος χρωστάει 1800 ευρώ  και δεν τον  είχε στο κυνήγι μέχρι τώρα δεν σημαίνει οτι σου το χαρίζανε απο την καλή τους την καρδιά.  αν ήσουν σε άλλον πάροχο θα σε είχανε ταράξει στα τηλέφωνα και θα είχανε κόψει την παροχή. 
Δεν είχε καμία κατανόηση η ΔΕΗ,  απλά ήταν στα @@ της γιατί λεφτά υπάρχουν  (ή καλύτερα υπήρχανε, γιατί έχει ξεκινήσει και αυτή πλέον τις διαδικασίες)


Κρατάω απο το ποστ σου πως,  δεν είχες κάνει διακανονισμό, δεν είσαι σε κάποιο ΚΟΤ,  κλπ κλπ απλά δεν πλήρωνες γιατί απλά δεν υπήρχε θέμα να σε κυνηγήσουν.
Για όλες τις κοινωνικές καταστάσεις βοήθειας  είναι διαφορετικό το θέμα.

1800 ευρώ χρέος για 3 χρόνια;   πραγματικά δεν έχω τι να πω

----------


## shocked

αν απ' ότι έγραψα στάθηκες σε αυτό, ούτε εγώ έχω τι να πω. 

Off Topic


		υπήρχε λόγος που δεν πληρώθηκε
	

 :Lips Sealed:  :Lips Sealed:  :Lips Sealed:   :Goodnight:

----------


## sdikr

> αν απ' ότι έγραψα στάθηκες σε αυτό, ούτε εγώ έχω τι να πω. 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		υπήρχε λόγος που δεν πληρώθηκε


Το είπες αυτό στην ΔΕΗ; οχί υποθέτω.   
Δεν σου το χάρισε η ΔΕΗ για κάποιο λόγο, απλά δεν ασχολήθηκε γιατί μπορεί.
Οπότε όταν έρχεσαι και μου κάνεις χρήση αυτού του επιχειρήματος το ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν σου έκοψε το ρεύμα ...........


Πάντα υπάρχει λόγος που δεν πληρώθηκε κάτι,  αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να λέμε   εγώ χρωστούσα 1800 ευρώ στην ΔΕΗ και δεν μου έκανε τίποτα....  όποτε θα πρέπει να το κάνουν και οι άλλοι

----------


## stelios4711

> Το είπες αυτό στην ΔΕΗ; οχί υποθέτω.   
> Δεν σου το χάρισε η ΔΕΗ για κάποιο λόγο, απλά δεν ασχολήθηκε γιατί μπορεί.
> Οπότε όταν έρχεσαι και μου κάνεις χρήση αυτού του επιχειρήματος το ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν σου έκοψε το ρεύμα ...........
> 
> 
> Πάντα υπάρχει λόγος που δεν πληρώθηκε κάτι,  αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να λέμε   εγώ χρωστούσα 1800 ευρώ στην ΔΕΗ και δεν μου έκανε τίποτα....  όποτε θα πρέπει να το κάνουν και οι άλλοι


Ναι αλλά εδώ μπερδεύεσαι. Δεν χρωστάμε τίποτα στις εταιρίες κινητής ούτε είπαμε να μην τις πληρώνουμε.
Ζητάμε απλά να μην μας κόβουν το τηλέφωνο. Ο shocked είπε ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν το κόβει παρόλο που έχει να παίρνει λεφτά. οι εταιρίες κινητής το κόβουν και κρατάνε και τα λεφτά.

----------


## stefanos1999

> οι εταιρίες κινητής το κόβουν και κρατάνε και τα λεφτά.


Όμως δεν είναι τράπεζα να φυλάει και να τοκίζει τις καταθέσεις. Στην καρτοκινητη κάνεις ανανέωση= παιρνεις credits με τα οποια αγοράζεις τις εκάστοτε προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες τους (πακέτα χρόνου ομιλίας,sms, data κτλ).

Όποιος κρατάει νούμερα  πχ μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ή sms, ναι επηρεάζεται πλέον. Ήδη από περυσι φάνηκε οτι τα Ελληνικά δίκτυα αυτούς* θα τους αναγκάσουν ειτε να ανανεώνουν συχνότερα ή έμμεσα  να αποσυνδεθουν (θα λήξουν λογω μη-ανανεωσης).
* Σύμφωνα με την εεττ κυκλοφορούν συνολικα περίπου ~16.000.000 sim...σε μια χώρα ~11.000.000 κατοίκων... Γίνεται εμφανές (χωρίς μάλιστα να αφαιρούνται απο το πληθυσμό πχ τα νήπια ή πρόσωπα  που για κάποιο  λόγο δεν χρησιμοποιούν κινητό κτλ) ότι αρκετοί έχουν περισσότερους από ένα αριθμό.

----------


## stelios4711

> Γίνεται εμφανές ... ότι αρκετοί έχουν περισσότερους από ένα αριθμό.


Και αυτό τι πάει να πει; ότι είναι πολυτέλεια να έχεις παραπάνω από έναν αριθμούς; Τι είναι οι αριθμοί; ακίνητα; ή αυτοκίνητα;
Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που είναι απαραίτητο αυτό, πχ άλλον αριθμό για τη δουλειά/συνεργάτες άλλον για τους οικείους σου.
Άμα έχεις και γκόμενα εκεί πια επιβάλλεται  :Razz:  
Άλλωστε  με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις που δίνουν όλες οι εταιρίες προς το δικό τους δίκτυο σε αναγκάζουν να έχεις αριθμό σε παραπάνω από ένα δίκτυα 
Αν όλοι είχαν από έναν αριθμό τι λόγο ύπαρξης θα είχαν τα δίκαρτα τηλέφωνα;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όμως δεν είναι τράπεζα να φυλάει και να τοκίζει τις καταθέσεις. Στην καρτοκινητη κάνεις ανανέωση= παιρνεις credits με τα οποια αγοράζεις τις εκάστοτε προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες τους (πακέτα χρόνου ομιλίας,sms, data κτλ).
> 
> Όποιος κρατάει νούμερα  πχ μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ή sms, ναι επηρεάζεται πλέον. Ήδη από περυσι φάνηκε οτι τα Ελληνικά δίκτυα αυτούς* θα τους αναγκάσουν ειτε να ανανεώνουν συχνότερα ή έμμεσα  να αποσυνδεθουν (θα λήξουν λογω μη-ανανεωσης).
> * Σύμφωνα με την εεττ κυκλοφορούν συνολικα περίπου ~16.000.000 sim...σε μια χώρα ~11.000.000 κατοίκων... *Γίνεται εμφανές (χωρίς μάλιστα να αφαιρούνται απο το πληθυσμό πχ τα νήπια ή πρόσωπα  που για κάποιο  λόγο δεν χρησιμοποιούν κινητό κτλ) ότι αρκετοί έχουν περισσότερους από ένα αριθμό.*


 πχ συναγερμοί σπιτιών, γραφείων, καταστημάτων, αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσυκλετών
Ψυγεία με παγωτά και διάφορα άλλα

Αχ, αχ

----------


## cool11

> Και αυτό τι πάει να πει; ότι είναι πολυτέλεια να έχεις παραπάνω από έναν αριθμούς; Τι είναι οι αριθμοί; ακίνητα; ή αυτοκίνητα;
> Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που είναι απαραίτητο αυτό, πχ άλλον αριθμό για τη δουλειά/συνεργάτες άλλον για τους οικείους σου.
> Άμα έχεις και γκόμενα εκεί πια επιβάλλεται  
> Άλλωστε  με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις που δίνουν όλες οι εταιρίες προς το δικό τους δίκτυο σε αναγκάζουν να έχεις αριθμό σε παραπάνω από ένα δίκτυα 
> Αν όλοι είχαν από έναν αριθμό τι λόγο ύπαρξης θα είχαν τα δίκαρτα τηλέφωνα;


Γυρναμε ταχιστα στην εποχη που ειχαμε ολοι απο μια sim.
Αλλα ακομη και την μια, δυσκολα τη συντηρουμε πια...

----------


## Zus

Τώρα που καινοτομεί η Apple με  δίκαρτο κινητό, θα μας αναγκάσει το καρτέλ να πετάξουμε την 2η sim.  :Razz:

----------


## stefanos1999

> πχ συναγερμοί σπιτιών, γραφείων, καταστημάτων, αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσυκλετών
> Ψυγεία με παγωτά και διάφορα άλλα
> 
> Αχ, αχ


Ή συνδρομητές με 2-3 sim ο καθένας. Μια ανά δίκτυο συνήθως.

- - - Updated - - -




> Άμα έχεις και γκόμενα εκεί πια επιβάλλεται


Έτσι κ αλλιώς από μόνο του αυτό θα σου κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω  :Razz: 

Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες δεν θα διαφωνήσω, οι αριθμοί που "κάθονται" (χωρίς τακτικές ανανεώσεις) έχουν στοχοποιηθεί.

----------


## sdikr

> πχ συναγερμοί σπιτιών, γραφείων, καταστημάτων, αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσυκλετών
> Ψυγεία με παγωτά και διάφορα άλλα
> 
> Αχ, αχ


Να πεις το ψυγείο να πάει να δουλέψει,  δεν είναι πράγματα αυτά να του πληρώνεις εσύ την sim.

Εγώ επέλεξα ξένη λύση για το αμάξι και για την μηχανή, κόστος 15 ευρώ τον χρόνο με σύνδεση μέσω gprs και όχι μέσω sms,  υπάρχει και λύση με sms,data και φωνή, μάλλον θα αλλάξω και στον συναγερμό και θα ησυχάσω.
Το να γκρινιάζουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι για τις αυξήσεις δεν βοηθάει, σου λέει τι θα κάνει, πάλι σε εμένα θα μείνει.

----------


## nkarytia

> Ή συνδρομητές με 2-3 sim ο καθένας. Μια ανά δίκτυο συνήθως.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι κ αλλιώς από μόνο του αυτό θα σου κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω 
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες δεν θα διαφωνήσω, οι αριθμοί που "κάθονται" (χωρίς τακτικές ανανεώσεις) έχουν στοχοποιηθεί.


Ναι αμέ! Πάιρνεις μια κάρτα για το παιδί να του τηλεφωνείς και να ξέρεις που βρίσκεται κι επειδή δεν του βάζεις μονάδες, οι κλεφτες θα την απενεργοποιήσουν (παρόλο που εσύ τα σκας κανονικά, επειδή η άλλη κάρτα "κάθεται").

----------


## cool11

> Να πεις το ψυγείο να πάει να δουλέψει,  δεν είναι πράγματα αυτά να του πληρώνεις εσύ την sim.
> 
> Εγώ επέλεξα ξένη λύση για το αμάξι και για την μηχανή, κόστος 15 ευρώ τον χρόνο με σύνδεση μέσω gprs και όχι μέσω sms,  υπάρχει και λύση με sms,data και φωνή, μάλλον θα αλλάξω και στον συναγερμό και θα ησυχάσω.
> Το να γκρινιάζουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι για τις αυξήσεις δεν βοηθάει, σου λέει τι θα κάνει, πάλι σε εμένα θα μείνει.


Επειδη εχω παρει και εγω ενα car gps tracker που ομως δουλευει με sms - και τωρα που καταργω λογω κοστους την 2 sim θα πεσει σε αχρηστία το car gps tracker, μπορει να μου πεις εναλλακτικη καρτα εξωτερικου, με ανανεωση 15ε τον χρονο;

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδη εχω παρει και εγω ενα car gps tracker που ομως δουλευει με sms - και τωρα που καταργω λογω κοστους την 2 sim θα πεσει σε αχρηστία το car gps tracker, μπορει να μου πεις εναλλακτικη καρτα εξωτερικου, με ανανεωση 15ε τον χρονο;


Κάνε μια αναζήτηση για  xxsim,  surfroam  και drimsim,  η surfroam είναι μόνο data,  μπορεί να μην σου κάνει αυτό που θέλεις, η xxsim είναι σχετικά ακριβή στα data αλλά υποστηρίζει και sms και φωνή, την drimsim δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, περιμένω να μου έρθει.

----------


## cool11

> Κάνε μια αναζήτηση για  xxsim,  surfroam  και drimsim,  η surfroam είναι μόνο data,  μπορεί να μην σου κάνει αυτό που θέλεις, η xxsim είναι σχετικά ακριβή στα data αλλά υποστηρίζει και sms και φωνή, την drimsim δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα, περιμένω να μου έρθει.


thanks.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ωσπου να επικοινωνήσει το gprs, θα τόχουν διαλύσει το αυτοκίνητο  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ωσπου να επικοινωνήσει το gprs, θα τόχουν διαλύσει το αυτοκίνητο


Είναι πιο γρήγορο απο το sms,  δεν στέλνει κάποια ταινία, στέλνει μερικά bytes

----------


## cool11

> Είναι πιο γρήγορο απο το sms,  δεν στέλνει κάποια ταινία, στέλνει μερικά bytes


Το δικο μου-υπαρχον - ομως car gps tracker, δουλευει μονο με sms απ'οσο ξερω...
 :Sad: 
Αντε τωρα που να ψαχνομαι παλι για αλλο με gprs...

----------


## sdikr

> Το δικο μου-υπαρχον - ομως car gps tracker, δουλευει μονο με sms απ'οσο ξερω...
> 
> Αντε τωρα που να ψαχνομαι παλι για αλλο με gprs...


Βγαίνουμε λίγο Offtopic εδώ, μήπως να κάνεις ενα νέο νήμα για να ρωτήσεις; τα πιο πολλά υποστηρίζουν και τα δυο

----------


## Lucky Luke

> Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 3/9/2018 επέρχονται οι παρακάτω αλλαγές για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE (WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ, FROG & COSMOTE Mobile Internet με κάρτα):





> *
> Πηγή Cosmote
> *



Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση καθώς διάβασα όλα τα προηγούμενα posts. 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι η ενημέρωση είναι ελλειπής, σαν να προσπαθούν να αποκρύψουν την όλη κατάσταση πέρα από τα "απολύτως απαραίτητα." Τι εννοώ:
Μου ήρθε SMS 30/7 για να ενημερωθώ για τις τιμολογιακές αλλαγές. Τόσες μέρες δεν είχα βρει το χρόνο να μπω στο site της cosmote, τα κάταφερα σήμερα. 
Στην αρχική σελίδα τίποτα που να σε παραπέμπει άμεσα στις πληροφορίες που χρειαζόμουν. Το ίδιο σχεδόν είχε ξανασυμβεί και σε παλιότερες αντίστοιχες ανακοινώσεις. Άρχισα να ψάχνω στον Τιμοκατάλογο, δε βρίσκω κάτι.

Στην ουσία ενημερώθηκα για το τι αφορά όλο αυτό από το αρχικό post εδώ στο forum. 
Ακόμα και το link της πηγής αρχικά που δοκίμασα δε δούλευε... Τώρα είναι μια χαρά. Εντάξει, αυτό μπορεί και να έτυχε.
Και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως εσκεμμένα προσπαθούν να το αποκρύψουν; Από τη μία μέσα στο καλοκαίρι οι ανακοινώσεις και από την άλλη να μη μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα τις πληροφορίες από τον πάροχο που αρχικά σε "ενημερώνει" παρά από "τρίτες" πηγές;

Τι να πω, μπορεί να μην έψαξα σωστά. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση. Οι υπόλοιποι το βρήκατε εύκολο να ενημερωθείτε από ίδιο τον πάροχο από το site του;

@sdikr 
Έτσι από περέργεια  :Razz: , ποιά ήταν η διαδρομή που ακολούθησες στο site για να αλιεύσεις το link της πηγής;

----------


## jkoukos

Εκεί που αναφέρονται πάντα. Στο κάτω μέρος της κεντρικής ιστοσελίδας, έχει σχετικά link ανά θεματική κατηγορία. Στη στήλη "Χρήσιμα" πατάς το "Εμπορικές Ανακοινώσεις" και σε πάει εδώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Τι να πω, μπορεί να μην έψαξα σωστά. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση. Οι υπόλοιποι το βρήκατε εύκολο να ενημερωθείτε από ίδιο τον πάροχο από το site του;
> 
> @sdikr 
> Έτσι από περέργεια , ποιά ήταν η διαδρομή που ακολούθησες στο site για να αλιεύσεις το link της πηγής;


Ναι δεν το βάζουν πρώτη σελίδα με μεγάλα γράμματα,  αλλά ακόμα και εκεί το βάζουν σε pdf και όχι σε text,  αλλά το βάζουν

----------


## Lucky Luke

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Προσωπικά δε μου φάνηκε πολύ ξεκάθαρο το πού έπρεπε να ψάξω και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να το προβάλλουν αφού αφορά τόσα άτομα. Αν δεν ήθελαν στην αρχική σελίδα τουλάχιστον ας έδιναν πιο σαφείς οδηγίες στο sms. Γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
> Προσωπικά δε μου φάνηκε πολύ ξεκάθαρο το πού έπρεπε να ψάξω και θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να το προβάλλουν αφού αφορά τόσα άτομα. Αν δεν ήθελαν στην αρχική σελίδα τουλάχιστον ας έδιναν πιο σαφείς οδηγίες στο sms. Γνώμη μου πάντα.


Ναι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο, θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο,  αλλά δυστυχώς είναι νόμιμοι,  ίσως να πρέπει να βγάλει κάποια άλλη απόφαση η ΕΕΤΤ, όπως βγάλανε απόφαση που κάνανε υποχρεωτικό το να έχει και το ΦΠΑ αλλά και τον φόρο κινητής μέσα στην τιμή και να αναφέρουν μια τιμή.

----------


## cbarbas

Τωρα

που το λες, εφ οσον ειναι ανακοινωσεις για τη Λιανικη, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να μας λενε τις τελικες τιμες?

----------


## macattack

Καλημερα σας. εχω εναν αριθμο τον οποιο δεν εχω για βασικο.μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο εκανα ανανεωση με 5ευρη καρτα για να μην χασω τον αριθμο. γνωριζεται εαν δεν υπαρχει πια η 5ευρη (μεσω εφαρμογης τους το εκανα).

----------


## patrickdrd

δεν υπαρχει, παει αυτη, καταργηθηκε, βρες καποιον με συμβολαιο ή με cosmocarta/whatsup να σου στειλει 5ευρη

----------


## DiM

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/topUp.jsp

Τέλος για τα καρτοκινητά της κοσμοτέ η 5ευρη  κάρτα που είχε απομείνει με ηλεκτρονική πληρωμή. 

Όπως ειπώθηκε πλέον χρειάζεσαι 5 euro τον μηνα για να χεις ενεργό νουμεράκι.

----------


## patrickdrd

> Όπως ειπώθηκε πλέον χρειάζεσαι 5 euro τον μηνα για να χεις ενεργό νουμεράκι.


λαθος ειναι αυτο, και με 5 ευρω κανεις την δουλεια σου (ανανεωση),
αρκει να εχεις συνδεση ή καρτοκινητο ή whatsup να σου μεταφερει

----------


## sdikr

> λαθος ειναι αυτο, και με 5 ευρω κανεις την δουλεια σου (ανανεωση),
> αρκει να εχεις συνδεση ή καρτοκινητο ή whatsup να σου μεταφερει


Είσαι σίγουρος;
Παλιότερα που το είχε διαβάσει για το easytransfer   αν στείλεις απο καρτοκινήτο  δεν ανανεώνει την διάρκεια του χρόνου ομιλίας + το ότι για να μπορέσεις να στείλεις χρηματικό πόσο πρέπει να έχεις κάνει ανανεώσεις τουλάχιστον 20 ευρώ το τελευταίο 3μηνό.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα 10 ευρώ ανανέωσης Online ή με κάρτα  σου δίνουν διάρκεια 3 μήνες αντί για 2 των 5 ευρώ

----------


## anthip09

> Είσαι σίγουρος;
> Παλιότερα που το είχε διαβάσει για το easytransfer   αν στείλεις απο καρτοκινήτο  δεν ανανεώνει την διάρκεια του χρόνου ομιλίας + το ότι για να μπορέσεις να στείλεις χρηματικό πόσο πρέπει να έχεις κάνει ανανεώσεις τουλάχιστον 20 ευρώ το τελευταίο 3μηνό.
> 
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα 10 ευρώ ανανέωσης Online ή με κάρτα  σου δίνουν διάρκεια 3 μήνες αντί για 2 των 5 ευρώ


Ισχύει και για καρτοκινητό από 5ε και πάνω και μόνο όσο αφορά την επέκταση διάρκεια λήξης του υπολοίπου. Επίσης θα πρέπει να έχεις κάνει ανανέωση τουλάχιστον 20ε τους τελευταίους 4μήνες και όχι 3. Η 12ευρη και πάνω κάρτα δίνει 3 μήνες διάρκεια αντί για 2.

----------


## sdikr

Θυμόμουν λάθος για τα 10 ευρώ.  thanks


https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...a-6c4de5de6e91




> Για ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€: 
> 
> - Η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου ορίζεται σε 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες) από την τελευταία ανανέωση με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€. Αν περάσουν οι 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες) χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας με οποιοδήποτε ποσό, τυχόν χρηματικό υπόλοιπο που έχει μείνει στον λογαριασμό χάνεται.
> 
> - Η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης ορίζεται σε 4 μήνες (120 ημέρες) από την τελευταία ανανέωση με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€. Αν περάσουν οι 4 μήνες (120 ημέρες) χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας με οποιοδήποτε ποσό, ο συνδρομητής δεν μπορεί πια να πραγματοποιεί και να δέχεται κλήσεις αφού θα πραγματοποιείται φραγή εισερχομένης και εξερχόμενης κίνησης (ΟΜΙΛΙΑ, SMS, INTERNET) στη σύνδεση του.
> 
>     Για ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€: 
> 
> - Η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου ορίζεται σε 2 μήνες (60 ημέρες) από την τελευταία ανανέωση με ποσό μικρότερο των 12€. Αν περάσουν οι 2 μήνες (60 ημέρες) χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας με οποιοδήποτε ποσό, τυχόν χρηματικό υπόλοιπο που έχει μείνει στον λογαριασμό χάνεται.
> ...


https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...e-f7b4528b073d




> Τα ποσά που μπορεί να ζητήσει ένας συνδρομητής Καρτοκινητής COSMOTE είναι 2€, 5€ ή 10€ από συνδρομητή καρτοκινητού COSMOTE , 5€, 10€, 15€, 20€ και 30€ από συνδρομητή Καρτοσυμβολαίου COSMOTE & 6€, 10€, 15€, 20€ και 30€ από συνδρομητή συμβολαίου COSMOTE.
> 
>     Τα ποσά που μπορεί να μεταφέρει ένας συνδρομητής Καρτοκινητής COSMOTE σε συνδρομητή καρτοκινητού COSMOTE είναι 2€, 5€ ή 10€.
> 
>     Για χρήση της Υπηρεσίας κάλεσε δωρεάν το 1350. Εναλλακτικά για να μεταφέρει κάποιος συνδρομητής καρτοκινητής COSMOTE σε κάποιο άλλο συνδρομητή καρτοκινητής COSMOTE θα πρέπει να στείλει δωρεάν μήνυμα (SMS) στο 1219 γράφοντας το ποσό που είναι επιθυμητό να μεταφερθεί, τη λέξη ΣΤΟ και τον αριθμό COSMOTE στον οποίο θα μεταφερθεί το ποσό. Αντίστοιχα για να ζητήσει κάποιος συνδρομητής καρτοκινητής COSMOTE μεταφορά ποσού από άλλο συνδρομητή COSMOTE, θα πρέπει να στείλει δωρεάν μήνυμα (SMS) στο 1219 γράφοντας το ποσό που είναι επιθυμητό να μεταφερθεί, τη λέξη ΑΠΟ και τον αριθμό COSMOTE από τον οποίο ζητείται η μεταφορά. 
> 
>     Το ποσό μεταφέρεται ολόκληρο στον αποδέκτη συνδρομητή καρτοκινητής, χωρίς αφαίρεση φόρου κινητής τηλεφωνίας ή άλλη χρέωση.
> 
>     Ο συνδρομητής Καρτοκινητής ο οποίος γίνεται αποδέκτης της μεταφοράς δεν χρεώνεται.
> ...

----------


## patrickdrd

> Είσαι σίγουρος;
> Παλιότερα που το είχε διαβάσει για το easytransfer   αν στείλεις απο καρτοκινήτο  δεν ανανεώνει την διάρκεια του χρόνου ομιλίας + το ότι για να μπορέσεις να στείλεις χρηματικό πόσο πρέπει να έχεις κάνει ανανεώσεις τουλάχιστον 20 ευρώ το τελευταίο 3μηνό.
> 
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα 10 ευρώ ανανέωσης Online ή με κάρτα  σου δίνουν διάρκεια 3 μήνες αντί για 2 των 5 ευρώ



ναι, ειμαι, εχει γινει εκτενης συζητηση στο μαιφον,
ανανεωνει για 2 μηνες και
μαλιστα μολις γραφτηκε οτι εγινε ανανεωση μολις απο καταστημα με 6 ευρω!

----------


## DiM

A ωραία μπράβο παιδιά μάθαμε κάτι καλο με 12 euro ανανέωση παίρνεις 3 μήνες άρα βγαίνει 4 euro τον μηνα να κρατήσουμε το νουμεράκι μας.

----------


## jkoukos

Το 2πλάσιο όμως από πριν.

----------


## DiM

Ισχύει πριν έβγαινε 2.5 euro τον μηνα αλλα τι να κανεις αφού το κόψανε. 

Εγώ ιδέα δεν είχα με τα 12 euro ότι παίρνεις 3 μήνες και αναρωτιόμουν τι διάολο θέλουν τα 12 euro στις επιλογές και δε το πάνε απευθείας στα 15 euro.

Νομίζω παλιά υπήρχε και 3 euro κάρτα ανανέωσης ... αγαπάμε ΕΕΤΤ στο τέλος θα χρειαζόμαστε 10 euro τον μηνα το ελάχιστο για ενεργό κινητό.

----------


## sdikr

> ναι, ειμαι, εχει γινει εκτενης συζητηση στο μαιφον,
> ανανεωνει για 2 μηνες και
> μαλιστα μολις γραφτηκε οτι εγινε ανανεωση μολις απο καταστημα με 6 ευρω!


Απο καρτοκινητό ή απο συμβόλαιο;
Γιατί το επίσημο είναι αυτό




> Η μεταφορά χρηματικού ποσού από συνδρομητή Συμβολαίου COSMOTE λογίζεται σαν τυπική ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας ενώ η μεταφορά χρηματικού ποσού από συνδρομητή καρτοκινητής COSMOTE ή Καρτοσυμβολαιου θεωρείται μεταφορά χρηματικού υπολοίπου και όχι ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας και συνεπώς δεν αποδίδονται τα όποια προνόμια συνδέονται με την ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας.
> 
> Τα ποσά από μεταφορές χρόνου ομιλίας από 6€ & πάνω, επεκτείνουν την ημερομηνία λήξης του υπολοίπου και την ημερομηνία λήξης του λογαριασμού του συνδρομητή Καρτοκινητής που λαμβάνει το χρηματικό ποσό.

----------


## patrickdrd

5 ευρω απο συμβολαιο και 6 απο καρτοκινητο (εκτος frog) ανανεωνουν

----------


## bxenos

Ομως δεν υπαρχει επιλογη γθα 6€ απο καρτοκινητό σε καρτοκινητό για να γινει ανανεωση. Οι επιλογες ειναι 2,5,10.
Λετε αν σταλουν 5+2 να μετρα; χλωμο το βλεπω

----------


## patrickdrd

και με 5 επεκτεινει γραφουν, 6 υπαρχει στο mycosmote,
θα τα δοκιμασω οταν ερθει η ωρα, αη γιαννιου κοντα,
αν το δοκιμασει καποιος νωριτερα ας μας πει

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημερα σας. εχω εναν αριθμο τον οποιο δεν εχω για βασικο.μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο εκανα ανανεωση με 5ευρη καρτα για να μην χασω τον αριθμο. γνωριζεται εαν δεν υπαρχει πια η 5ευρη (μεσω εφαρμογης τους το εκανα).


Καπούτ η 5ευρη...τους πήρα τηλ πριν κανά δύο εβδομάδες περίπου και μου το είπανε... :Thumb down: 
Όσο πάει ο καιρός όλο τέτοια καλά θα βλέπουμε... :Thumb down: 
Μάλιστα τους ρώτησα γιατί δεν βγάλαν ανακοίνωση αλλά έκαναν τους κινέζους..αλήθεια όμως...βγάζαν ποτέ ανακοίνωση 
για τέτοιο θέμα; Απ'ότι θυμάμαι όταν καταργήθηκε η 5ευρη φυσική κάρτα το είχα διαβάσει στον τύπο και σε φόρουμ μόνο.. 
Εγώ είχα 2 αριθμούς με υπόλοιπα και ζήτησα μεταφορά από το ένα στο άλλο...και το δεύτερο θα το αφήσω να καταργηθεί πιθανότατα..
Πίσω στη λίθινη εποχή που είχαμε έναν αριθμό..

Εδώ αρχίζει μόνο από 10...το ίδιο και στο mycosmote site & app...
Στον τιμοκατάλογο όμως που είχα δει αναφέρει ακόμα τις 5ευρες..

- - - Updated - - -




> 6 υπαρχει στο mycosmote,


υπάρχει 6 στο mycosmote η δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά; :Thinking:

----------


## patrickdrd

ετσι εγραψαν στο μαιφον, δεν εχω ασχοληθει, τα φωτα-αη γιαννιου ειμαι για ανανεωση (2 αριθμους)

----------


## GregoirX23

> ετσι εγραψαν στο μαιφον, δεν εχω ασχοληθει, τα φωτα-αη γιαννιου ειμαι για ανανεωση (2 αριθμους)


Μου φάνηκε περίεργο και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει γιατί το είχα ψάξει από παντού...θα το ξαναδώ τώρα αλλά δεν νομίζω.. :Thinking: 
Update: όπως είπα...από 10 και στο mycosmote..

Μόνο αν ζητάς από συμβόλαιο 5ευρη...αλλα τέτοια θα κάνουμε;...
Τους βλέπω αυτούς με τα συμβόλαια να γίνονται περιπτεράδες... :ROFL: 
Όσο υπάρχουν ακόμα συμβόλαια βέβαια...αν και έτσι όπως πάμε τα καρτοκινητά θα γίνουν συμβόλαια..

----------


## patrickdrd

εμένα και τα δύο καρτοκινητα είναι και θέλω να δοκιμάσω την μεταφορά από το ένα στο άλλο, αν παίξει θα μου έρθει όσο πλήρωνα μέχρι τώρα, 60 το χρόνο, για να δούμε

----------


## fuorigioco1981

μετά από 2μηνο νομίζω. μου είχε έρθει μήνυμα ότι 28/12 θα κόψουν εισερχόμενες, εξερχόμενες. σήμερα έβαλα 10 ευρώ αλλά η σιμ φαίνεται ανενεργη! γιατί; πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για επανεργοποιηθει η σιμ; 

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk

----------


## fuorigioco1981

εντάξει δικό μου λάθος ήταν.είχα κλείσει τα δεδομένα στην συγκεκριμένη σιμ

----------


## Iris07

Με 12 ευρώ παίρνουμε 3 μήνες.. οκ!

----------


## Eliaskat



----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. 4 μήνες ? - What's Up έχεις ?
Εγώ Cosmokarta.. είναι διαφορετικά τα μηνύματα που μου έρχονται..

Πόσο είχες βάλει την τελευταία φορά.. 5 ή 10 ?

Η μπαταρία είναι στο Aμήν..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Στον τιμοκατάλογο Whats Up πάντως λέει..

https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...asicCharges_WH

_Για ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€: 

- Η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου ορίζεται σε 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες) από την τελευταία ανανέωση με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€. Αν περάσουν οι 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες) χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας με οποιοδήποτε ποσό, τυχόν χρηματικό υπόλοιπο που έχει μείνει στον λογαριασμό χάνεται.

- Η ημερομηνία φραγής της σύνδεσης ορίζεται σε 4 μήνες (120 ημέρες) από την τελευταία ανανέωση με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€. Αν περάσουν οι 4 μήνες (120 ημέρες) χωρίς να πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας με οποιοδήποτε ποσό, ο συνδρομητής δεν μπορεί πια να πραγματοποιεί και να δέχεται κλήσεις αφού θα πραγματοποιείται φραγή εισερχομένης και εξερχόμενης κίνησης (ΟΜΙΛΙΑ, SMS, INTERNET) στη σύνδεση του._

----------


## Eliaskat

whats up εχω , 10 ειχα βαλει τελευταια φορα

----------


## Iris07

Περιμένουμε να μας πεις μόλις βάλεις 12 εάν θα σου δώσουν 4 μήνες!  :Cool:

----------


## Eliaskat

μπα 10 θα παρουν

----------


## Iris07

Τότε περιμένω να μας πεις εάν σου δώσουν πάλι 3 μήνες με τα 10 ευρώ..  :Cool: 

* Βλέπω ότι η τελευταία ανανέωση που έκανες ήταν μετά τις αλλαγές..

Εάν σου δώσουν θα το γυρίσω και εγώ σε Whats Up..
βλέπω έχει και φτηνότερο πακέτο ομιλίας με 7.5 vs 8.5 της Cosmokartas.

- - - Updated - - -

Τα Deals βλέπω ισχύουν και εδώ κανονικά..
https://www.cosmote.gr/whatsupdealsf.../deal_home.jsp

Παλιά είχα Whats Up και εγώ και το είχα γυρίσει σε cosmokarta..
νομίζω ήταν λόγω των πακέτων που είχε τότε..  :Thinking: 
τώρα βλέπω με τις αυξήσεις δεν συμφέρει..

* 3 ευρώ η αλλαγή πακέτου τώρα..

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά το γύρισα και δεν μου χρέωσε τα 3 ευρώ..  :Smile: 

Αλλά μου έφαγε τα 1000 λεπτά για τον Ιανουάριο από το Cosmote One.. :-|
(Προς το σταθερό Cosmote..)
Μου έδωσε πάντως δώρο 2 Gb για 7 ημέρες.

Θα μπορούσα να πάω και στο *Frog* με 10 Ευρώ!
http://www.frogmobile.gr/el/default.aspx

Δεν το ξέρω πολύ αυτό..
(Έστειλε SMS Whats - 0.0 - Frog - 10.0)

----------


## Eliaskat

> Περιμένουμε να μας πεις μόλις βάλεις 12 εάν θα σου δώσουν 4 μήνες!




Τελικα 4 μηνες με 12 ευρω

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικα 4 μηνες με 12 ευρω


Το υπόλοιπο είναι που μας ενδιαφέρει τους πιο πολλούς, αυτό  είναι 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες), όχι το φραγή κίνησης

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!!  :Wink: 
Ελπίζω να δουλέψει και σε μένα όταν το δοκιμάσω..  :Razz: 

Μπήκε κάποιο πακέτο μαζί με την ανανέωση ?
...

Ούπς! αα έχει δίκιο ο sdikr! :-|
Οπότε θα το έχει όπως η Cosmokarta..

----------


## Zus

Επισκέφθηκε ο πατέρας μου σήμερα το πρωί κατάστημα Γερμανός και τον ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ανανέωση 10 ευρώ, παρά μόνο 12. Είναι κάτι που ισχύει ή να πάω μία βόλτα το απόγευμα?

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, αν και η ανακοίνωση εδώ δεν το αναφέρει..
Θα ισχύουν αυτά που έγραψε αντίστοιχα η Vodafone..  :Thinking: 

_Πιο συγκεκριμένα, από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία στα online κανάλια My CU App, My Vodafone App, www.vodafone.gr και www.vodafonecu.gr θα είναι διαθέσιμη η δυνατότητα ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας από 10€ και πάνω. 
Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια η δυνατότητα ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας θα ξεκινάει από 12€ και πάνω._

Εάν έχεις όρεξη ψάξτο και στο site του OTE, ή πάρε τους τηλ.

----------


## Zus

> Μάλλον έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, αν και η ανακοίνωση εδώ δεν το αναφέρει..
> Θα ισχύουν αυτά που έγραψε αντίστοιχα η Vodafone.. 
> 
> _Πιο συγκεκριμένα, από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία στα online κανάλια My CU App, My Vodafone App, www.vodafone.gr και www.vodafonecu.gr θα είναι διαθέσιμη η δυνατότητα ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας από 10€ και πάνω. 
> Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια η δυνατότητα ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας θα ξεκινάει από 12€ και πάνω._
> 
> Εάν έχεις όρεξη ψάξτο και στο site του OTE, ή πάρε τους τηλ.


Μάλιστα. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Επειδή πλέον λειτουργούν σαν μία εταιρία και οι τρεις, λογικά ισχύει το ίδιο αλλά θα κάνω και μία προσπάθεια. Ήθελα να το αποφύγω γιατί δεν τα βάζουν και στα πιο εμφανή σημεία.  :Razz: 

Αν δεν ισχύουν θα τους επισκεφθώ και θα ζητήσω πίσω τα 2 ευρώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Τζίφος. Πάνε τα 2 ευρώ.  :Razz: 




> Στα καταστήματα COSMOTE – ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να ανανεώσεις το υπόλοιπό σου με όποιο ποσό θες από 12€ έως και 100€, σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ.

----------


## Iris07

Έχει το "καλό" ότι σου δίνει 3 μήνες πάντως με τα 12, 
αντί 2 με τα 10..

----------


## zurabik

Καρτοκηνιτο Γερμανίας…..Τετάρτη χρόνια λειτουργεί …..χωρίς ανανέωση και το υπόλοιπο δεν μηδενίζεται!!

----------


## cool11

> Καρτοκηνιτο Γερμανίας…..Τετάρτη χρόνια λειτουργεί …..χωρίς ανανέωση και το υπόλοιπο δεν μηδενίζεται!!


Ελα να μας τελειωσεις!!!!
 :Sad:

----------


## jimger

> Ελα να μας τελειωσεις!!!!


Ναι αλλά δεν έχεις ελληνικό αριθμό. Το όλο ζήτημα αφορα νομίζω κάποιος να έχει ελληνικό αριθμό έστω για εισερχόμενες. Προσωπικά εφόσον έχω μετακομίσει, χαλάω πιο πολλά λεφτά στο κινητό μου στην Ελλάδα για απλή διατήρηση παρά στο κινητό στην Αγγλία που χρησιμοποιώ full. Αυτά είναι του κόσμου τα περίεργα...

----------


## Zus

Αυτό με την υποχρεωτική ανανέωση ανά λίγους μήνες και με το "φάγωμα" του υπολοίπου είναι ντόπια πρακτική ή πρατηρείται και σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες? Κάτοικοι του εξωτερικού ας μας διαφωτήσουν λίγο.

Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο ακριβοί, χωρίς απεριόριστα λεπτά, sms, με εξωφρενικές χρεώσεις, με λίγα δεδομένα και ταυτόχρονα εξευτελιστικούς μισθούς. Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο χάλια.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό με την υποχρεωτική ανανέωση ανά λίγους μήνες και με το "φάγωμα" του υπολοίπου είναι ντόπια πρακτική ή πρατηρείται και σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες? Κάτοικοι του εξωτερικού ας μας διαφωτήσουν λίγο.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο ακριβοί, χωρίς απεριόριστα λεπτά, sms, με εξωφρενικές χρεώσεις, με λίγα δεδομένα και ταυτόχρονα εξευτελιστικούς μισθούς. Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο χάλια.


Ριξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά εδώ   
https://www.google.com/search?client...d+sim+validity


Είχα καρτούλα o2 Αγγλίας που δεν είχα κάνει κάποια κλήση μέσα σε 6  μήνες και μου έφαγε το υπόλοιπο
Στην Γερμανία για παράδειγμα έχει διάρκεια 6 μήνες

----------


## tsigarid

> Αυτό με την υποχρεωτική ανανέωση ανά λίγους μήνες και με το "φάγωμα" του υπολοίπου είναι ντόπια πρακτική ή πρατηρείται και σε άλλες ευρωπαικές χώρες? Κάτοικοι του εξωτερικού ας μας διαφωτήσουν λίγο.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο ακριβοί, χωρίς απεριόριστα λεπτά, sms, με εξωφρενικές χρεώσεις, με λίγα δεδομένα και ταυτόχρονα εξευτελιστικούς μισθούς. Δεν γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο χάλια.


Στην Ουγγαρία κάνεις ανανέωση και "αντέχει" ένα χρόνο.

----------


## Zus

> Ριξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά εδώ   
> https://www.google.com/search?client...d+sim+validity
> 
> 
> Είχα καρτούλα o2 Αγγλίας που δεν είχα κάνει κάποια κλήση μέσα σε 6  μήνες και μου έφαγε το υπόλοιπο
> Στην Γερμανία για παράδειγμα έχει διάρκεια 6 μήνες


Αφήνοντας στην άκρη πως το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχουν και άλλες εναλλακτικές, οι οποίες δεν έχουν όριο τους 6 μήνες όπως έχουν αναφέρει και αρκετοί, είμαστε και έτσι, σε χειρότερη μοίρα όσον αφορά την χρονική διάρκεια.  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Αφήνοντας στην άκρη πως το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχουν και άλλες εναλλακτικές, οι οποίες δεν έχουν όριο τους 6 μήνες όπως έχουν αναφέρει και αρκετοί, είμαστε και έτσι, σε χειρότερη μοίρα όσον αφορά την χρονική διάρκεια.


Ρώτας αν είναι ντόπια πρακτική αυτό το να λήγουν τα υπόλοιπα,  σου δίνω Link εξωτερικού που γίνεται και εκεί,  σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και καλύτερες επιλογές   ως προς την διάρκεια και όχι αν λήγουν όπως φυσικά και χειρότερες.

----------


## giorgosk

Και στις άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες το ίδιο ισχύει ;;;

----------


## Zus

> Ρώτας αν είναι ντόπια πρακτική αυτό το να λήγουν τα υπόλοιπα,  σου δίνω Link εξωτερικού που γίνεται και εκεί,  σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και καλύτερες επιλογές   ως προς την διάρκεια και όχι αν λήγουν όπως φυσικά και χειρότερες.


Δεν αμφισβήτησα τις ικανότητες σου στην αναζήτηση google. Απλώς σου γράφω ότι ακόμα και εκεί λήγουν στον διπλάσιο χρόνο απ' ότι σε εμάς. Χώρια του ότι υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές.

----------


## skoupas

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να έχουμε ξένο νούμερο που να παίζει κανονικά στην Ελλάδα και μετά από καιρό? Ή διαπιστώνουν ότι δεν βρίσκεται στη χώρα που βγήκε και χρεώνουν περισσότερο μετά? Για internet κυρίως.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν αμφισβήτησα τις ικανότητες σου στην αναζήτηση google. Απλώς σου γράφω ότι ακόμα και εκεί λήγουν στον διπλάσιο χρόνο απ' ότι σε εμάς. Χώρια του ότι υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές.



Όπως σου είπα είχα καρτούλα O2 Αγγλιας,  μετά έκανα και ενα ψάξιμο του μισού  δευτερόλεπτου για να σου δώσω και λινκ μήπως και δεν πιστεύεις.
Ρώτησες λοιπόν  αν και στο εξωτερικό λήγουν τα χρήματα,  λήγουν και εκεί. 
Εναλλακτικές χωρίς να λήγει το πόσο δεν υπάρχουν,  αν έχεις κάποιο λίνκ  μπορείς να το δώσεις,  αν δεν μπορείς ή δεν ξέρεις πως να κάνεις αναζήτηση πες μου να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## jap

Κάποιος έχει αναφέρει στο forum ότι πορεύεται με καρτούλες της 3 όπως αυτή, αγορασμένη εξ αποστάσεως. Έχει κι άλλες με ομιλία κι άλλες επιλογές, άλλες είναι για 30 μέρες, άλλες για 90, η προηγούμενη είναι για 12 μήνες. Ψάξε αν θες λίγο γιατί δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο thread αν θες να βρεις ποιος και να τον ρωτήσεις λεπτομέρειες. Κι εγώ είχα βρει σε ebay κάτι κάρτες από βαλκανικές χώρες αλλά εξαρτάσαι από τον πωλητή που βγάζει και το κατιτίς του, δεν είναι εγγυημένο ότι θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις ανανεώσεις κλπ όταν πρέπει ή ότι δεν θα σου πει αργότερα εκβιαστικά τα 2πλάσια χρήματα.

----------


## Socrates77

Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω μια ερώτηση. Έχω καρτοκινητο wind και από όσο ξέρω όταν δεν ανανεώσεις σε 2 μήνες σου αφαιρουν όλο το υπόλοιπο που έχεις. Το θέμα είναι μετά τους 2 μήνες ο αριθμός μου θα λειτουργεί κανονικά ?? Θα μπορούν να με παίρνουν ?? Η πρέπει υποχρεωτικά τώρα να βάλω 10άρα κάρτα ???

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω μια ερώτηση. Έχω καρτοκινητο wind και από όσο ξέρω όταν δεν ανανεώσεις σε 2 μήνες σου αφαιρουν όλο το υπόλοιπο που έχεις. Το θέμα είναι μετά τους 2 μήνες ο αριθμός μου θα λειτουργεί κανονικά ?? Θα μπορούν να με παίρνουν ?? Η πρέπει υποχρεωτικά τώρα να βάλω 10άρα κάρτα ???


Σε 2 μήνες αφαιρούν το υπόλοιπο.
Σε 3 μήνες βάζουν φραγή για εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες

Για να δουλεύει συνέχεια ο αριθμός πρέπει στο τέλος του 3ου μήνα να ανανεώνεις

----------


## Socrates77

Αν γινει φραγη μετα εγω για την βγαλω πρεπει να παω σε καταστημα για να το ζητησω??  Και κατι αλλο!!Οι καρτες ανανεωσης εμαθα πηγαν στα 12 ευρω το ελαχιστο!!Σε καταστημα θα μπορω να βαλω 10 και να εχω τα 300 λεπτα ομιλιας που μου εδινε??

----------


## jkoukos

Για κατάστημα δεν ξέρω, αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις ανανέωση online από 10€.

----------


## Socrates77

οσον αφορα την φραγη???αν περασουν 3 μηνες χωρις να κανω ανανεωση και μου γινει φραγη??

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν ξέρω (δεν μου έχει τύχει) αλλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να την ενεργοποιήσουν πάλι.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν ξέρω (δεν μου έχει τύχει) αλλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να την ενεργοποιήσουν πάλι.


Μόλις βάλεις κάρτα, βγαίνει αυτόματα μετά από λίγο.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν το κατάλαβα. Μιλάμε για φραγή υπάρχουσας και ενεργής κάρτας (όχι καταργημένη μετά από χρόνο). Και ρωτά πως βγαίνει η φραγή π.χ. μετά από 5 μήνες, χωρίς να έχει κάνει ανανέωση ενδιάμεσα.
Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι απλά με την φόρτιση/ανανέωση της κάρτας, βγαίνει αυτόματα η φραγή. Αν ισχύει αυτό, μια χαρά είναι έτσι.

----------


## tiatrou

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, κάνεις ανανέωση και μετά με την *πρώτη εξερχόμενη κλήση* που κάνεις, βγαίνει αυτόματα η φραγή.

----------


## stefkon

> οσον αφορα την φραγη???αν περασουν 3 μηνες χωρις να κανω ανανεωση και μου γινει φραγη??


*Aν κάνεις online ανανέωση* σου φεύγει η φραγή.
Το έχω ρωτήσει σε cosmote για συγγενή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το κατάλαβα. Μιλάμε για φραγή υπάρχουσας και ενεργής κάρτας (όχι καταργημένη μετά από χρόνο). Και ρωτά πως βγαίνει η φραγή π.χ. μετά από 5 μήνες, χωρίς να έχει κάνει ανανέωση ενδιάμεσα.
> Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι απλά με την φόρτιση/ανανέωση της κάρτας, βγαίνει αυτόματα η φραγή. Αν ισχύει αυτό, μια χαρά είναι έτσι.


Με online ανανέωση βγαίνει η φραγή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, κάνεις ανανέωση και μετά με την *πρώτη εξερχόμενη κλήση* που κάνεις, βγαίνει αυτόματα η φραγή.


Σωστός.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dbal

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να κανει ανανεωση στο Mobile internet καρτοκινητο μεσα από το www.ciotgprepaid site? Εδω και μηνες μου κολλαει στο "Παρακαλω Περιμενετε" και δεν προχωραει στην επιλογη ποσου και τα υπόλοιπα βηματα 
Ξερω οτι μπορω να κανω ανανεωση μεσα απο το cosmote.gr, ασχολουμαι ομως και ρωταω γιατι στην σελιδα του καρτοιντερνετ φαινεται ακομα δυνατοτητα επιλογης ποσου ανανεωσης 5€  :Confused:

----------


## blade_

εγω να ρωτησω κατι που μαλλον εχει συζητηθει...δεν ειναι αντισυνταγματικο να σου αφαιρουν το υπολοιπο?και ειδικα μεσα σε 2 μηνες?

----------


## stelios4711

> εγω να ρωτησω κατι που μαλλον εχει συζητηθει...δεν ειναι αντισυνταγματικο να σου αφαιρουν το υπολοιπο?και ειδικα μεσα σε 2 μηνες?


Τι δουλειά έχει το σύνταγμα ανάμεσα στις συμφωνίες δύο συναλλασσόμενων; 
Αν εγώ πουλάω τον υπολογιστή μου 10,000€ και βρεθείς εσύ να τον αγοράσεις μετά θα επικαλεστείς τους νόμους ότι αγόρασες ακριβά και σε κορόιδεψα; Ελεύθερη αγορά είναι ας αγόραζες από αλλού με καλύτερη συμφωνία
Συμφωνήσατε (εσύ και η COSMOTE) να σου παρέχει κάποια υπηρεσία με κάποιους όρους.
Τους  νόμους μπορεί να τους επικαλεσθεί οπουδήποτε από τα δύο μέρη μόνο για να τηρηθούν τα συμφωνηθέντα όχι για να κρίνουν την συμφωνία.
Τώρα βέβαια το ότι δεν μπορείς να πας να ψωνίσεις από αλλού καθώς τα έχουν συμφωνήσει μεταξύ τους οι πωλητές αυτό ναι απαγορεύεται και πρέπει να επέμβει ο νόμος αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα

----------


## gcf

> Τι δουλειά έχει το σύνταγμα ανάμεσα στις συμφωνίες δύο συναλλασσόμενων; 
> Αν εγώ πουλάω τον υπολογιστή μου 10,000€ και βρεθείς εσύ να τον αγοράσεις μετά θα επικαλεστείς τους νόμους ότι αγόρασες ακριβά και σε κορόιδεψα; Ελεύθερη αγορά είναι ας αγόραζες από αλλού με καλύτερη συμφωνία
> Συμφωνήσατε (εσύ και η COSMOTE) να σου παρέχει κάποια υπηρεσία με κάποιους όρους.
> Τους  νόμους μπορεί να τους επικαλεσθεί οπουδήποτε από τα δύο μέρη μόνο για να τηρηθούν τα συμφωνηθέντα όχι για να κρίνουν την συμφωνία.
> Τώρα βέβαια το ότι δεν μπορείς να πας να ψωνίσεις από αλλού καθώς τα έχουν συμφωνήσει μεταξύ τους οι πωλητές αυτό ναι απαγορεύεται και πρέπει να επέμβει ο νόμος αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα


Γενικά υπάρχουν όρια στο τι μπορεί να συμφωνηθεί μεταξύ δύο μερών. Παραδείγματα η ελάχιστη διάρκεια μίσθωσης ακινήτου, ο κατώτατος μισθός κλπ. Αν έβγαινε αύριο μια απόφαση της αρχής ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η αφαίρεση υπολοίπου, δεν θα μπορούσε να μπαίνει πλέον στις συμβάσεις.

----------


## blade_

> Γενικά υπάρχουν όρια στο τι μπορεί να συμφωνηθεί μεταξύ δύο μερών. Παραδείγματα η ελάχιστη διάρκεια μίσθωσης ακινήτου, ο κατώτατος μισθός κλπ. Αν έβγαινε αύριο μια απόφαση της αρχής ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η αφαίρεση υπολοίπου, δεν θα μπορούσε να μπαίνει πλέον στις συμβάσεις.


θα επρεπε.το θεωρω τελειως παρανομο και απορω που δεν εχει γινει αναφορα καπου ακομα,επισημα

----------


## kg27gr

10 ευρω ελαχιστο (σιγουρα για on line) ΑΛΛΑ πλεον 2 μηνες ισχυουν ΟΛΑ τα ποσα, μεχρι την επομενη ανανεωση.
ελεος δηλαδη εχει παραγινει το κακο!

----------


## GregoirX23

Λίγο λίγο έτσι όπως πάει δεν θα υπάρχουν καρτοκινητά...μόνο καρτοσυμβόλαια & συνδέσεις..

----------


## jimger

> 10 ευρω ελαχιστο (σιγουρα για on line) ΑΛΛΑ πλεον 2 μηνες ισχυουν ΟΛΑ τα ποσα, μεχρι την επομενη ανανεωση.
> ελεος δηλαδη εχει παραγινει το κακο!


Αυτό που το είδες? Στο what's up Που κοιτάω τώρα λέει 12 3 μήνες... https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...a-6c4de5de6e91

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που το είδες? Στο what's up Που κοιτάω τώρα λέει 12 3 μήνες... https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...a-6c4de5de6e91


Το καταργήσανε 




> 1. Για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE (WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ, FROG), σε κάθε χρηματική ανανέωση υπολοίπου («Ανανέωση») με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€, μειώνεται η διάρκεια ισχύος του χρηματικού υπολοίπου της σύνδεσης του συνδρομητή από 3 μήνες σε 2 μήνες (60 ημέρες) από την ημερομηνία Ανανέωσης. Σε περίπτωση που εντός του ανωτέρω διαστήματος των 2 μηνών δεν πραγματοποιηθεί νέα Ανανέωση, το τυχόν υπολειπόμενο ποσό κατά την ημερομηνία συμπλήρωσης των 2 μηνών θα μηδενίζεται.

----------


## jimger

> Το καταργήσανε


Thanks,
Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου το διάβασα αλλά δεν το έβρισκα.... Είναι δυνατόν να μην το έχουν βάλει ακόμα στους όρους τους? Έλεος. Υπάρχει κάποιος που ανανέωσε τις τελευταίες ημέρες να μας πει τι ισχύει?
Επίσης, εκεί που λέει να καταγγείλει τη σύμβασή του, μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε το υπόλοιπό μας σε ρευστό?

----------


## KotZer

Έχει υπολογίσει κάποιος ποιό είναι το μικρότερο ποσό που πρέπει να ξοδέψει κάποιος ετησιώς για να διατηρήσει ενεργο έναν αριθμό μόνο για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (ανεξάρτητα απο τις άλλες υπηρεσίες data/χρόνο κλπ) ?
Για κοσμότε φαντάζομαι είναι 12 * 6 = 72€, σωστά ? Υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία με μικρότερο κόστος ?

----------


## jkoukos

12€ ανά 3μηνο, οπότε 48€ το έτος.
Βασικά κάπου στα 36€ είναι, αν υπολογίσεις ότι στο 4μηνο γίνεται φραγή, οπότε 1-2 μέρες πριν κάνεις την ανανέωση.

----------


## sdikr

> 12€ ανά 3μηνο, οπότε 48€ το έτος.
> Βασικά κάπου στα 36€ είναι, αν υπολογίσεις ότι στο 4μηνο γίνεται φραγή, οπότε 1-2 μέρες πριν κάνεις την ανανέωση.


το υπόλοιπο σαν αξία είναι πλέον 2μηνο,    η διάρκεια είναι 3μηνο μετά φραγή




> 2. Για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOTE (WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ, FROG), σε κάθε Ανανέωση με ποσό μεγαλύτερο ή ίσο των 12€ το χρονικό διάστημα μετά το πέρας του οποίου, ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα φραγή εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων, γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) και δεδομένων, μειώνεται από 4 μήνες σε 3 μήνες (90 ημέρες), εφόσον ο συνδρομητής δεν έχει πραγματοποιήσει ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού.

----------


## jkoukos

Έγινε και άλλη μείωση;  Μάλλον την έχασα αυτή. Άρα είναι είτε 48€ είτε 72€.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Νομίζω ότι είναι 12/3*10= 40 €  (ετήσιο κόστος για να έχεις εισερχόμενες)

Γιατί 12 € και όχι 10 € ?
Για όλες τις εταιρείες.

ΥΓ
Προμήθειες τραπεζών δεν περιλαμβάνονται  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, βρήκα και την άλλη ανακοίνωση. 40€ είναι για ανανέωση κάθε τρίμηνο με 10€.
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι εφόσον επιτρέπεται ανανέωση με 10€, που κολλάει η συνεχόμενη αναφορά των 12€. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ισχύουν οι ίδιοι περιορισμοί. Μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι, βρήκα και την άλλη ανακοίνωση. 40€ είναι για ανανέωση κάθε τρίμηνο με 10€.
> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι εφόσον επιτρέπεται ανανέωση με 10€, που κολλάει η συνεχόμενη αναφορά των 12€. Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις ισχύουν οι ίδιοι περιορισμοί. Μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


Είχανε πει κάποτε ότι με 12 € θα είχες ένα μήνα παραπάνω πριν την φραγή.
Μετά το πήρανε πίσω (θα τους κράξανε οι άλλοι δύο) κι έμεινε η λάθος εντύπωση.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αυτό ίσχυε με την προηγούμενη αύξηση που αναφέρεται το παρόν θέμα. Όμως 6 μήνες μετά, στη νέα αύξηση ισχύουν τα ίδια και στα 2 ποσά ανανέωσης.
Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι αρχικά είχαν πρόθεση να μειώσουν το διάστημα για τα 10€ και τελικά το ακύρωσαν.

----------


## lanc3lot

Μεγάλη παπαριά αυτό που έχουν κάνει...Να ρωτήσω, πιθανότητα να πάρεις πίσω τα λεφτά που έχεις βάλει δεν παίζει ε; ;-) Πχ μέσω dispute από paypal?

----------


## sdikr

> Μεγάλη παπαριά αυτό που έχουν κάνει...Να ρωτήσω, πιθανότητα να πάρεις πίσω τα λεφτά που έχεις βάλει δεν παίζει ε; ;-) Πχ μέσω dispute από paypal?


ΜΕ Dispute σίγουρα όχι,   μπορείς όμως να τα ζητήσεις να σου τα βάλουν σε λογαριασμό και να διακόψεις την σύνδεση

----------


## GregoirX23

> ΜΕ Dispute σίγουρα όχι,   μπορείς όμως να τα ζητήσεις να σου τα βάλουν σε λογαριασμό και να διακόψεις την σύνδεση


Αυτό που λες παίζει και για τυχόν υπόλοιπο που έχει μαζευτεί σε καρτοκινητό;  :Thinking:

----------

